# BE POSITIVE, PEE POSTIVE = BFP! Looking for Buddies!



## FragileDoll

Hello, there. This is Ana, 25 years old. My DH and I are together for 2 years -married for 4 months, we are TTC #1. Looking for buddies, who can I count on? :friends: :drunk:


----------



## FragileDoll

Lonely im so lonely, I have no BUDDY, To call my owwnnn. Im so lonely, Im mr. Lonely. :cry:


----------



## ixchel

Hi Ana :)

I'm a newbie to the site and am TTC#4. I posted a thread myself and have only had one reply so far... Am happy to buddy up if you want :)

ixchel


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya, hun. I see, people don't reply just read and run away. :rofl: I was starting to feel nobody wants to be my buddy. :cry: I'd love to buddy up with you, DH and I are NTNP. But I want a baby so bad that I cried after I my AF showed up this month. I feel so desperate at times. :blush: How long did it take for your #1 ?


----------



## ann89

Hello!! I have you on my friends list!! I forgot where I met you tho.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey there, you're Anna right? We met in one of your buddies thread. How are things at your end?


----------



## ann89

Yep! I'm good. I've been spotting for 9 days.. Hoping that it will get heavier!


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> Yep! I'm good. I've been spotting for 9 days.. Hoping that it will get heavier!

How's TTC process going? I doubt it as IB, but they usually don't last for more than 2-3 days. If not then I hope it gets heavier. When were your AF due?


----------



## ann89

I don't have a time when af is due :( I havn't had a actual pp period since I had my daughter... And I havn't ovulated yet. Soo.. I'm hoping my cycles will go back to normal soon.


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww, hun. :hugs::hugs: Did you try on Clomid yet? It stimulates ovulation, women with irregular cycles or anovulatory cycles are recommended as per the doctor's advise. I know girls who had tried on Clomid, incredible results. It's jumpstart ovulation in 80% of patients, and about 40% to 45% of women using Clomid will get pregnant within six cycles of use. What does your doctor say?


----------



## ixchel

FragileDoll said:


> Heya, hun. I see, people don't reply just read and run away. :rofl: I was starting to feel nobody wants to be my buddy. :cry: I'd love to buddy up with you, DH and I are NTNP. But I want a baby so bad that I cried after I my AF showed up this month. I feel so desperate at times. :blush: How long did it take for your #1 ?

:hugs: I totally get the desperation!
#1 I went of the pill about 3 or 4 months before we started TTC, and the wait nearly killed me LOL.
And then we conceived him in our first cycle of trying :shock:
We DTD every day and that worked for us, and then again with #2, totally freaky.
#3 I think it took 3 or 4 cycles.

We've kind of been NTNP for the last 6mths (more preventing than not though, iykwim..) while we tried to make up our minds if we definitely wanted another or not.
And now I've decided I can't do it any more, I MUST TTC *now* :haha:



ann89 said:


> I don't have a time when af is due :( I havn't had a actual pp period since I had my daughter... And I havn't ovulated yet. Soo.. I'm hoping my cycles will go back to normal soon.

I'm sorry so for the loss of your daughter, Ryleigh, what a beautiful name :hugs:
Hope your cycle comes back to normal soon :)


----------



## FragileDoll

ixchel said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Heya, hun. I see, people don't reply just read and run away. :rofl: I was starting to feel nobody wants to be my buddy. :cry: I'd love to buddy up with you, DH and I are NTNP. But I want a baby so bad that I cried after my AF showed up this month. I feel so desperate at times. :blush: How long did it take for your #1 ?
> 
> :hugs: I totally get the desperation!
> #1 I went of the pill about 3 or 4 months before we started TTC, and the wait nearly killed me LOL.
> And then we conceived him in our first cycle of trying :shock:
> We DTD every day and that worked for us, and then again with #2, totally freaky.
> #3 I think it took 3 or 4 cycles.
> 
> We've kind of been NTNP for the last 6mths (more preventing than not though, iykwim..) while we tried to make up our minds if we definitely wanted another or not.
> And now I've decided I can't do it any more, I MUST TTC *now* :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> I don't have a time when af is due :( I havn't had a actual pp period since I had my daughter... And I havn't ovulated yet. Soo.. I'm hoping my cycles will go back to normal soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry so for the loss of your daughter, Ryleigh, what a beautiful name :hugs:
> Hope your cycle comes back to normal soon :)Click to expand...

Whoa! conceiving in the first cycle sounds great. We do not BD everyday, maybe just 4-5 days prior my Ov. Since we are waiting to get our own place before we could DTD everyday. DH and I are living with his parents, thinking to move out soon. Good luck TTC, hun. 

Anna, I was stalking your journal. Sorry to hear about your loss, sweetheart. Heaps of baby dust to you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ann89

I've been going to the dr lately. And she hasn't 'really mentioned letting me use clomid just yet. But I am getting testing for pcos and she said if I have it she'll put me on metiforin and if I dont have patience for that since it could take 6 months that she said she would give me something to help me ovulate.. which I'm guessing she mean't clomid. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## FragileDoll

I see, hope everything goes well and as planned. Good luck, girl. I too doubt she meant Clomid, those are the only things that stimulates ovulation. :hugs:


----------



## ann89

And I call in a week to find out my results. So hopefully I'll get answers and help! 


How have you been?


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm good, AF left 5 days back. Probably, in my fertile period not sure as I never used any kind of OPKs and BBT charts. DH's birthday coming next week, so confused what to gift him. It always drive me nuts to select a gift for him, there are no choices with men's item - clothes or watches or wallets that's it. :growlmad: No choice in clothes though only shirts and pants just the colors/patterns are different. :wacko: When it comes to man gifting woman, they are flooding with choices - cosmetics, jewellery, millions of designer dresses blah.


----------



## ann89

That's good. I hope you get the bfp! Getting gifts for guys is hard! Tomorrow is actually my hubbys bday but we got each other iphone 4's.


----------



## FragileDoll

I don't actually have enough money for the Iphone. How much did it cost you?


----------



## ixchel

Oh men are sooo hard to buy for!!

Last year I got my DH an Ipod touch cos he's been banging on about it forever... He wants an Ipod too, but we can't afford one either.

Hmm and now I can't remember what I got him this year and it was only a few months ago :blush::haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

ixchel said:


> Oh men are sooo hard to buy for!!
> 
> Last year I got my DH an Ipod touch cos he's been banging on about it forever... He wants an Ipod too, but we can't afford one either.
> 
> Hmm and now I can't remember what I got him this year and it was only a few months ago :blush::haha:

You keep forgetting other things because you think a lot about TTC. :rofl:


----------



## ann89

FragileDoll said:


> I don't actually have enough money for the Iphone. How much did it cost you?

Well we got throught At&t and our plan was up so were we due for new phones and got the discounts. And I believe for one was about $200.


----------



## ixchel

FragileDoll said:


> ixchel said:
> 
> 
> Oh men are sooo hard to buy for!!
> 
> Last year I got my DH an Ipod touch cos he's been banging on about it forever... He wants an Ipod too, but we can't afford one either.
> 
> Hmm and now I can't remember what I got him this year and it was only a few months ago :blush::haha:
> 
> You keep forgetting other things because you think a lot about TTC. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

nah I think it's lack of sleep. but I remember now anyway, I got him some star wars lego tshirts :D


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> I don't actually have enough money for the Iphone. How much did it cost you?
> 
> Well we got throught At&t and our plan was up so were we due for new phones and got the discounts. And I believe for one was about $200.Click to expand...

That's a reasonable price, thinking to get him one for our Wedding Anniversary next year. For now, will get him some jeans and shirts. I really wanted to buy him a coat suit this time but can't for some reason. :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

ixchel said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ixchel said:
> 
> 
> Oh men are sooo hard to buy for!!
> 
> Last year I got my DH an Ipod touch cos he's been banging on about it forever... He wants an Ipod too, but we can't afford one either.
> 
> Hmm and now I can't remember what I got him this year and it was only a few months ago :blush::haha:
> 
> You keep forgetting other things because you think a lot about TTC. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> nah I think it's lack of sleep. but I remember now anyway, I got him some star wars lego tshirts :DClick to expand...

I believe you must have struggled a lot remembering what you got him by the way. :haha: But hey, nice memory though. :thumbup: Is your DH a star wars fan?


----------



## FragileDoll

How's everyone doing today? :hugs:


----------



## ann89

I'm good :D Went to go see Harry Potter tonight.

I tried to order opks off amazon and accidently orded 50 pregnancy tests! Lol So I had to order some more and make sure they were opks this time. But those won't come for a week. And I didn't have patience to wait for them so I bought some more expensive ones in the store. 

And before my opks were usually always almost positive but negative and would stay that way every day before my spotting. And today I took and and it was a lot ligter they usally are. So hopefully my body is doing something and trying to fix itself!

I can't wait for wednesday. Because I get to call up my Dr. and get my results from my last dr. apt!


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm a big Harry Potter fan. How was it? heard some people were pissed with the movie. 

Aww, hun. What OPKs do you use? I personally have never used any OPKs. They aren't available in the stores near me, tried searching everywhere. :wacko: I can't even order some online, do not have a credit card. :dohh:

Good to know your body is getting back to normal, praying for you. And yeah, do let me know what your doctor said. :hugs:


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies 
wondering if I can be in your group of buddies? my name is Sandy and my fiance have been ttc for about a year now (well the first 5-6 months ntnp) I'm new to all this been reading more then writing and that has kinda made me feel better about my worries but now I would really like to have some ttc buddies and share our journey together. if that ok


----------



## ann89

Welcome Butterworth!


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> hey ladies
> wondering if I can be in your group of buddies? my name is Sandy and my fiance have been ttc for about a year now (well the first 5-6 months ntnp) I'm new to all this been reading more then writing and that has kinda made me feel better about my worries but now I would really like to have some ttc buddies and share our journey together. if that ok

Hello, Sandy. Welcome, glad to have you here. Would love to be TTC buddies with you. Share and rant anything you'd like to. :flower:


----------



## Hopes4One

Hello FragileDoll...I will be ur buddy!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hopes4One said:


> Hello FragileDoll...I will be ur buddy!!!

Yayyy - one more buddy. :happydance::happydance: What's your name, hun? How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Hopes4One

I'm nikki...I got my BFP on the 15th...but prior to it was 5 months


----------



## ann89

I'm still spotting today. This makes 13 days now! I'm not suppose to call my dr. back until wednesday for my blood work and all. But I think I'll just go ahead and call tomorrow since I've been spotting for so long. To me it's not normal. And i'll let her know what going on and ask if my results are all done.

How are you ladies?


----------



## FragileDoll

Hopes4One said:


> I'm nikki...I got my BFP on the 15th...but prior to it was 5 months

Congratulations, Nikki. Happy & Healthy 9 months to you. Is it your #1?


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> I'm still spotting today. This makes 13 days now! I'm not suppose to call my dr. back until wednesday for my blood work and all. But I think I'll just go ahead and call tomorrow since I've been spotting for so long. To me it's not normal. And i'll let her know what going on and ask if my results are all done.
> 
> How are you ladies?

Go ahead and ring them, hun. It sounds so unusual, you must better get checked. 

I'm doing well, just sneezing ever since I woke up. Weather is fine here, heard people saying stuffy/runny nose means your egg is mature and ready to release within a day or two. Don't know if its even true. :shrug:


----------



## ann89

Wow never heared of the nose thing! But very intresting! Do you temps!


----------



## Hopes4One

Yes!!! It's number 1


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> Wow never heared of the nose thing! But very intresting! Do you temps!

Indeed. Never heard of it too until yesterday. :haha: Yeah, you can say that. I do. I'm having mood swings, hating the weather for no reason. Gee, I'm a nut head.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hopes4One said:


> Yes!!! It's number 1

Congratulations, hun. How old are you?


----------



## ann89

FragileDoll said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Wow never heared of the nose thing! But very intresting! Do you temps!
> 
> Indeed. Never heard of it too until yesterday. :haha: Yeah, you can say that. I do. I'm having mood swings, hating the weather for no reason. Gee, I'm a nut head.Click to expand...

Haha where are you from? I live in North Dakota. And it's been a little muggy here and not too hot but hot.


----------



## Hopes4One

FragileDoll said:


> Hopes4One said:
> 
> 
> Yes!!! It's number 1
> 
> Congratulations, hun. How old are you?Click to expand...

Thanks!! I am 23...u?!


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm 24, but mostly tell 25 for no reason. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Wow never heared of the nose thing! But very intresting! Do you temps!
> 
> Indeed. Never heard of it too until yesterday. :haha: Yeah, you can say that. I do. I'm having mood swings, hating the weather for no reason. Gee, I'm a nut head.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha where are you from? I live in North Dakota. And it's been a little muggy here and not too hot but hot.Click to expand...

I live in U.A.E, it's not hot here either. Nice cloudy weather, but hating it. :shock:


----------



## ann89

FragileDoll said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Wow never heared of the nose thing! But very intresting! Do you temps!
> 
> Indeed. Never heard of it too until yesterday. :haha: Yeah, you can say that. I do. I'm having mood swings, hating the weather for no reason. Gee, I'm a nut head.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha where are you from? I live in North Dakota. And it's been a little muggy here and not too hot but hot.Click to expand...
> 
> I live in U.A.E, it's not hot here either. Nice cloudy weather, but hating it. :shock:Click to expand...

O wow! What is it like there?


----------



## FragileDoll

It's a beautiful place, I just hate the climate change. You can't predict the weather here, the sun will burn you for a second; it will rain the other. You can have a stuffy/runny nose during a damn hot day but you may also sweat in during winters. :haha:


----------



## ann89

Wow!! Sounds like sporadic weather! That's one thing I love about BnB, is you meet people from all over the world.


----------



## FragileDoll

BnB is our second home. :blush:


----------



## ann89

Def. is!! I spend way too much time on here. haha


----------



## Tilly87

Hi Ladies, I'm 24 and OH is 27 from England, this is our 4th cycle of TTC and i supposedly ov today, yay x


----------



## FragileDoll

I must say, this is a friendly community. I never had many good friends as such, was a loner all my life. Whether it was school - high school or university, probably because I'm shy by nature and less talkative - not to chatty like other girls. I never went out partying, again my nature. I prefer staying in, more home loving.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm 24 and OH is 27 from England, this is our 4th cycle of TTC and i supposedly ov today, yay x

Welcome, Tilly87. Glad to have to here, hun. See you're my TTC Buddy already and I don't know your name yet. :rofl: forgot to ask your name.


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I'm 24 and OH is 27 from England, this is our 4th cycle of TTC and i supposedly ov today, yay x
> 
> Welcome, Tilly87. Glad to have to here, hun. See you're my TTC Buddy already and I don't know your name yet. :rofl: forgot to ask your name.Click to expand...

Thanks! n my forgot to ask yours, dummy lol, my name is Natalie, urs? x


----------



## Tilly87

Tilly87 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I'm 24 and OH is 27 from England, this is our 4th cycle of TTC and i supposedly ov today, yay x
> 
> Welcome, Tilly87. Glad to have to here, hun. See you're my TTC Buddy already and I don't know your name yet. :rofl: forgot to ask your name.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! n my forgot to ask yours, dummy lol, my name is Natalie, urs? xClick to expand...

I just read from the beginning n know ur name is Ana now lol, i am suppose to be getting ready to leave the house but here i am on BnB lol x


----------



## FragileDoll

Nice name, Natalie. :hugs::hugs: Get up and get ready, will see you soon. :flower::hugs:


----------



## butterworth

Hopes4One said:


> I'm nikki...I got my BFP on the 15th...but prior to it was 5 months

congrates H&H 9 months.


----------



## butterworth

ann89 said:


> I'm still spotting today. This makes 13 days now! I'm not suppose to call my dr. back until wednesday for my blood work and all. But I think I'll just go ahead and call tomorrow since I've been spotting for so long. To me it's not normal. And i'll let her know what going on and ask if my results are all done.
> 
> How are you ladies?

let us know what happens at the dr 13 days seems like a long time.


----------



## butterworth

well I'm off to work soon yay fun, can't wait to finish this weeks work and then 2 weeks off finally. not doing a whole lot on my holidays but painting some rooms in my house that I have wanted to do. after this week it will be my 2ww another month of hoping af doesn't show her ugly face. I'll be testing on the 8th anyone else?


----------



## Tilly87

butterworth said:


> well I'm off to work soon yay fun, can't wait to finish this weeks work and then 2 weeks off finally. not doing a whole lot on my holidays but painting some rooms in my house that I have wanted to do. after this week it will be my 2ww another month of hoping af doesn't show her ugly face. I'll be testing on the 8th anyone else?

I will be testing the week before then but the best thing to do is keep busy, the TWW seems to take forever and every spare minute you get its the only thing you can think about lol x


----------



## ann89

butterworth said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still spotting today. This makes 13 days now! I'm not suppose to call my dr. back until wednesday for my blood work and all. But I think I'll just go ahead and call tomorrow since I've been spotting for so long. To me it's not normal. And i'll let her know what going on and ask if my results are all done.
> 
> How are you ladies?
> 
> let us know what happens at the dr 13 days seems like a long time.Click to expand...

It is! I just called my dr. and they said she'll give me a call back so we'll see what she says.


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> well I'm off to work soon yay fun, can't wait to finish this weeks work and then 2 weeks off finally. not doing a whole lot on my holidays but painting some rooms in my house that I have wanted to do. after this week it will be my 2ww another month of hoping af doesn't show her ugly face. I'll be testing on the 8th anyone else?

Hey butterworth, yay for your holiday. TWW is a killer, I'll be testing around 31st or 1st. Hope you get your BFP this month, tons of baby dust. Do update us. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> well I'm off to work soon yay fun, can't wait to finish this weeks work and then 2 weeks off finally. not doing a whole lot on my holidays but painting some rooms in my house that I have wanted to do. after this week it will be my 2ww another month of hoping af doesn't show her ugly face. I'll be testing on the 8th anyone else?
> 
> I will be testing the week before then but the best thing to do is keep busy, the TWW seems to take forever and every spare minute you get its the only thing you can think about lol xClick to expand...

I distract myself by playing stupid games. :haha:


----------



## ann89

I called. And they said the blood work looks good but they havn't recieved the results for my pelvic ultrasound yet and they should give me a call back before friday.


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still spotting today. This makes 13 days now! I'm not suppose to call my dr. back until wednesday for my blood work and all. But I think I'll just go ahead and call tomorrow since I've been spotting for so long. To me it's not normal. And i'll let her know what going on and ask if my results are all done.
> 
> How are you ladies?
> 
> let us know what happens at the dr 13 days seems like a long time.Click to expand...
> 
> It is! I just called my dr. and they said she'll give me a call back so we'll see what she says.Click to expand...

Ugh, okay so I do not get it why they are delaying the process, I mean just say it for once. Did you hear from your doctor then, Anna? 

P.S- How are you ladies doing today? Nikki, Natalie, Anna, butterworth.


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> I called. And they said the blood work looks good but they havn't recieved the results for my pelvic ultrasound yet and they should give me a call back before friday.

Wow, that's great news! :hugs::thumbup: Hope the other comes out good too. I have to say they are super slow. :coffee:


----------



## ann89

Very slow!! I'm not not understand then why I've been spotting for two weeks or not getting an af! there has to be answers! But we'll see what my ultrasound says by the end of the week.


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> Very slow!! I'm not not understand then why I've been spotting for two weeks or not getting an af! there has to be answers! But we'll see what my ultrasound says by the end of the week.

Praying for you, hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## butterworth

ann89 said:


> I called. And they said the blood work looks good but they havn't recieved the results for my pelvic ultrasound yet and they should give me a call back before friday.

that sounds like good news


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> well I'm off to work soon yay fun, can't wait to finish this weeks work and then 2 weeks off finally. not doing a whole lot on my holidays but painting some rooms in my house that I have wanted to do. after this week it will be my 2ww another month of hoping af doesn't show her ugly face. I'll be testing on the 8th anyone else?
> 
> Hey butterworth, yay for your holiday. TWW is a killer, I'll be testing around 31st or 1st. Hope you get your BFP this month, tons of baby dust. Do update us. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

and I hope you get your bfp too.:dust:


----------



## butterworth

Tilly87 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm 24 and OH is 27 from England, this is our 4th cycle of TTC and i supposedly ov today, yay x

welcome to the group tilly


----------



## Tilly87

Hi Ladies, how are you all today, well i ovulated yesterday, going to give it one last try tonight and then i guess i'm officially in my TWW x


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> well I'm off to work soon yay fun, can't wait to finish this weeks work and then 2 weeks off finally. not doing a whole lot on my holidays but painting some rooms in my house that I have wanted to do. after this week it will be my 2ww another month of hoping af doesn't show her ugly face. I'll be testing on the 8th anyone else?
> 
> Hey butterworth, yay for your holiday. TWW is a killer, I'll be testing around 31st or 1st. Hope you get your BFP this month, tons of baby dust. Do update us. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> and I hope you get your bfp too.:dust:Click to expand...

Tons of baby dust to you too, hun. What's you good name?


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> Hi Ladies, how are you all today, well i ovulated yesterday, going to give it one last try tonight and then i guess i'm officially in my TWW x

I'm good, Natalie. How was your day today? Hope this be your month, tons of baby dust to you. :dust: By the way, do you use any kind of OPKs, BBT or Fertility charts to track your Ovulation?


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> well I'm off to work soon yay fun, can't wait to finish this weeks work and then 2 weeks off finally. not doing a whole lot on my holidays but painting some rooms in my house that I have wanted to do. after this week it will be my 2ww another month of hoping af doesn't show her ugly face. I'll be testing on the 8th anyone else?
> 
> Hey butterworth, yay for your holiday. TWW is a killer, I'll be testing around 31st or 1st. Hope you get your BFP this month, tons of baby dust. Do update us. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> and I hope you get your bfp too.:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Tons of baby dust to you too, hun. What's you good name?Click to expand...

my name is Sandy, how do you get our names to show that we are your buddies on the bottom of the page I want to have your names on my page how do I do that? I new to all this


----------



## butterworth

well ff is showing that today is my first firtile day I'm not checking my temps just my cm kinda new to me but cheap and we all can do it plus I'm starting to pay more attention to my body so hopefully ff is right. I've been bd'ing pretty much every day since af left and I was told that you should always bd before your most firtile day just cause sperm can live for a few days. which is what I was doing the last 6 months but this month I did something diff its a little tmi but if it works I want to share I was told to also make sure you get an orgasm after he "finishes" it will help the sperm better. just thought I'd share


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, how are you all today, well i ovulated yesterday, going to give it one last try tonight and then i guess i'm officially in my TWW x
> 
> I'm good, Natalie. How was your day today? Hope this be your month, tons of baby dust to you. :dust: By the way, do you use any kind of OPKs, BBT or Fertility charts to track your Ovulation?Click to expand...

Im good, I guess were 1DPO today lol, Thanks and i will be making sure to be sending baby dust ur way. I'm using OPKs and not much else but will be trying Temping i think next cycle if i don't get a BFP, are you using anything to track ovulation? x


----------



## Tilly87

butterworth said:


> well ff is showing that today is my first firtile day I'm not checking my temps just my cm kinda new to me but cheap and we all can do it plus I'm starting to pay more attention to my body so hopefully ff is right. I've been bd'ing pretty much every day since af left and I was told that you should always bd before your most firtile day just cause sperm can live for a few days. which is what I was doing the last 6 months but this month I did something diff its a little tmi but if it works I want to share I was told to also make sure you get an orgasm after he "finishes" it will help the sperm better. just thought I'd share

Does the sperm stay in better when you orgasm? What day do you ovulate on?


----------



## butterworth

Tilly87 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> well ff is showing that today is my first firtile day I'm not checking my temps just my cm kinda new to me but cheap and we all can do it plus I'm starting to pay more attention to my body so hopefully ff is right. I've been bd'ing pretty much every day since af left and I was told that you should always bd before your most firtile day just cause sperm can live for a few days. which is what I was doing the last 6 months but this month I did something diff its a little tmi but if it works I want to share I was told to also make sure you get an orgasm after he "finishes" it will help the sperm better. just thought I'd share
> 
> Does the sperm stay in better when you orgasm? What day do you ovulate on?Click to expand...

apparently yes it does help the sperm stay in better or at least get it closer to your cervix something to do with the muscles and also while laying for 15-20mins after bd'ing do some cagle exercises this is just stuff I've read and people I know who are pg it worked for them i know about 5 pg ladies (if it got them pg maybe it can get me pg). ff says I ovulate this Sat lets hope


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> well I'm off to work soon yay fun, can't wait to finish this weeks work and then 2 weeks off finally. not doing a whole lot on my holidays but painting some rooms in my house that I have wanted to do. after this week it will be my 2ww another month of hoping af doesn't show her ugly face. I'll be testing on the 8th anyone else?
> 
> Hey butterworth, yay for your holiday. TWW is a killer, I'll be testing around 31st or 1st. Hope you get your BFP this month, tons of baby dust. Do update us. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> and I hope you get your bfp too.:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Tons of baby dust to you too, hun. What's you good name?Click to expand...
> 
> my name is Sandy, how do you get our names to show that we are your buddies on the bottom of the page I want to have your names on my page how do I do that? I new to all thisClick to expand...

Sandy, you have to edit your signature for that. To edit signature - Go to your USER CP - on the left hand side click "Edit Signature". You can add tickers and write whatever you want.


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> well ff is showing that today is my first firtile day I'm not checking my temps just my cm kinda new to me but cheap and we all can do it plus I'm starting to pay more attention to my body so hopefully ff is right. I've been bd'ing pretty much every day since af left and I was told that you should always bd before your most firtile day just cause sperm can live for a few days. which is what I was doing the last 6 months but this month I did something diff its a little tmi but if it works I want to share I was told to also make sure you get an orgasm after he "finishes" it will help the sperm better. just thought I'd share

I have never used any kind of OPKs, BBT or Fertility charts in my life. There's a reason behind this, the products aren't available in the stores near me and I can't order online - do not have a credit card. :dohh: Can't keep track of CM, I'm too dumb to do that. :blush:

I think we have a misconception that sperms could live upto 5 days inside our body, because if they really did I'm sure I'd have been pregnant till now. What I learnt from the other sources is - sperms only survive for 72 hours inside your body. Also, I never had an orgasm during DTD. :wacko: I could only have it multiple times while oral/foreplay.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> well ff is showing that today is my first firtile day I'm not checking my temps just my cm kinda new to me but cheap and we all can do it plus I'm starting to pay more attention to my body so hopefully ff is right. I've been bd'ing pretty much every day since af left and I was told that you should always bd before your most firtile day just cause sperm can live for a few days. which is what I was doing the last 6 months but this month I did something diff its a little tmi but if it works I want to share I was told to also make sure you get an orgasm after he "finishes" it will help the sperm better. just thought I'd share
> 
> Does the sperm stay in better when you orgasm? What day do you ovulate on?Click to expand...

Have heard that it helps the little swimmers to get to their destination by pulling them. But hey - 99% of women never had orgasm during DTD but they still get pregnant, right?


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> well ff is showing that today is my first firtile day I'm not checking my temps just my cm kinda new to me but cheap and we all can do it plus I'm starting to pay more attention to my body so hopefully ff is right. I've been bd'ing pretty much every day since af left and I was told that you should always bd before your most firtile day just cause sperm can live for a few days. which is what I was doing the last 6 months but this month I did something diff its a little tmi but if it works I want to share I was told to also make sure you get an orgasm after he "finishes" it will help the sperm better. just thought I'd share
> 
> Does the sperm stay in better when you orgasm? What day do you ovulate on?Click to expand...
> 
> Have heard that it helps the little swimmers to get to their destination by pulling them. But hey - 99% of women never had orgasm during DTD but they still get pregnant, right?Click to expand...

Yeh think it might be right that it helps them get there quicker so increases your chance of conception i think, i read up last night lol, i don't think an orgasm is a must though. 
How are you today Ana? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> well ff is showing that today is my first firtile day I'm not checking my temps just my cm kinda new to me but cheap and we all can do it plus I'm starting to pay more attention to my body so hopefully ff is right. I've been bd'ing pretty much every day since af left and I was told that you should always bd before your most firtile day just cause sperm can live for a few days. which is what I was doing the last 6 months but this month I did something diff its a little tmi but if it works I want to share I was told to also make sure you get an orgasm after he "finishes" it will help the sperm better. just thought I'd share
> 
> Does the sperm stay in better when you orgasm? What day do you ovulate on?Click to expand...
> 
> Have heard that it helps the little swimmers to get to their destination by pulling them. But hey - 99% of women never had orgasm during DTD but they still get pregnant, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh think it might be right that it helps them get there quicker so increases your chance of conception i think, i read up last night lol, i don't think an orgasm is a must though.
> How are you today Ana? xClick to expand...

I'm good, Natalie. Noticed that I Ovulated last night, my temp went too high. DH touched me and he thought I was having high fever, he was like, "OMG, you're burning, are you sick?" :shock: Didn't use any BBT, it was just so obvious. I told him, "Nope, I'm just too hot to handle". :rofl:

How are things at your end?


----------



## Tilly87

Did you DTD last nite then? I got my positive OPK the 18th at 7.40pm, that was CD15 so I ovulated during the night or CD16 making me 1 or 2 DPO today not sure which bc i don't temp, but i had cramps CD14, 15 & 16 and none today so i'm pretty sure ov is over now & am in the dreaded TWW, don't no how i feel about this cycle yet but am hoping for a BFP i no we bd enough lol, we will have to share symptoms if we have any during this TWW lol x


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> Did you DTD last nite then? I got my positive OPK the 18th at 7.40pm, that was CD15 so I ovulated during the night or CD16 making me 1 or 2 DPO today not sure which bc i don't temp, but i had cramps CD14, 15 & 16 and none today so i'm pretty sure ov is over now & am in the dreaded TWW, don't no how i feel about this cycle yet but am hoping for a BFP i no we bd enough lol, we will have to share symptoms if we have any during this TWW lol x

Yes, we BD on CD08, CD11, CD13 & last night. Not sure, if this one day gap lessen my chances of conceiving. :shrug: I get Ovulation cramps too, i.e. CD12, CD13 & CD14. Yesterday I was on CD15, I noticed my CM too plus the temperature. Actually my AF showed up midnight on the 4th, so I'm confused I mark July 04 as CD1 or July 05. If I say 4th, I most probably Ovulated on the 18th because I Ov on CD15, and if I take 5th as CD1 then I Ovulated yesterday which I doubt I did. 

I am so exhausted of DTD, (sometimes) seems more like a job and boring. Good idea, will let you know if I had any symptoms. What symptoms are common during this TWW, have any idea?


----------



## butterworth

fragiledoll and tilly87 tww looks like for you two fx for the both of you my tww will start on monday a little later then you ladies. i tell myself every month not to symptom spot but I always do. last month I thought for sure i was pg just cause i had so many new symptoms that I normally do not get but my body must still be trying to get back to normal after stopping the pill. a year off bc next month.


----------



## ann89

Hello! How is everyone! I'm still spotting.. and no call from Dr. yet. So same news from me..


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Did you DTD last nite then? I got my positive OPK the 18th at 7.40pm, that was CD15 so I ovulated during the night or CD16 making me 1 or 2 DPO today not sure which bc i don't temp, but i had cramps CD14, 15 & 16 and none today so i'm pretty sure ov is over now & am in the dreaded TWW, don't no how i feel about this cycle yet but am hoping for a BFP i no we bd enough lol, we will have to share symptoms if we have any during this TWW lol x
> 
> Yes, we BD on CD08, CD11, CD13 & last night. Not sure, if this one day gap lessen my chances of conceiving. :shrug: I get Ovulation cramps too, i.e. CD12, CD13 & CD14. Yesterday I was on CD15, I noticed my CM too plus the temperature. Actually my AF showed up midnight on the 4th, so I'm confused I mark July 04 as CD1 or July 05. If I say 4th, I most probably Ovulated on the 18th because I Ov on CD15, and if I take 5th as CD1 then I Ovulated yesterday which I doubt I did.
> 
> I am so exhausted of DTD, (sometimes) seems more like a job and boring. Good idea, will let you know if I had any symptoms. What symptoms are common during this TWW, have any idea?Click to expand...

My last AF was 4th but i got it in the mornin as soon as i woke up, i think if you started bleeding the 4th that would be CD1. I don't think missin 1 day would make a big difference. I no what ya mean about it seemin a job u have to plan it all at the right time and its not very spontaneous lol. I always get cramps and tender bbs a few days after ov before AF so FXs not this time but they can also be early pregnancy symptoms aswell x


----------



## Tilly87

butterworth said:


> fragiledoll and tilly87 tww looks like for you two fx for the both of you my tww will start on monday a little later then you ladies. i tell myself every month not to symptom spot but I always do. last month I thought for sure i was pg just cause i had so many new symptoms that I normally do not get but my body must still be trying to get back to normal after stopping the pill. a year off bc next month.

Thanx Butterworth i will have my FXs for you aswell and make sure you get in plenty of BD lol. I no what you mean every little twinge i think its a pregnancy symptom lol. Does that mean you have been off the pill a year? x


----------



## Tilly87

ann89 said:


> Hello! How is everyone! I'm still spotting.. and no call from Dr. yet. So same news from me..

Hi Ann i'm good, how r u today? Good Luck hun i hope the Dr calls soon x


----------



## ann89

Tilly87 said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! How is everyone! I'm still spotting.. and no call from Dr. yet. So same news from me..
> 
> Hi Ann i'm good, how r u today? Good Luck hun i hope the Dr calls soon xClick to expand...

I'm good. Just sitting here next to my cell hoping it will ring. :haha: And trying to coax myself to do laundry. And maybe do some of my school.


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> fragiledoll and tilly87 tww looks like for you two fx for the both of you my tww will start on monday a little later then you ladies. i tell myself every month not to symptom spot but I always do. last month I thought for sure i was pg just cause i had so many new symptoms that I normally do not get but my body must still be trying to get back to normal after stopping the pill. a year off bc next month.

I was convincing myself that I'm preggers for the last 3 cycles. Even when I started spotting before my AF, I used to tell myself - that's implantation. :haha: I literally cry when my AF shows it's ugly every cycle - cause I soooo wanna be a mommy, I sound so desperate. :blush: 

Your TWW is not that late - we all can stick around share symptoms and even rant. :happydance::happydance: Hope this month be our lucky one - for all 3 of us. Tons of baby dust!!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> Hello! How is everyone! I'm still spotting.. and no call from Dr. yet. So same news from me..

Hey, Ann. Was thinking of you, didnt see you around for awhile so thought to leave you a "visitor's message" but here you are. Your lazy doctor is supposed to give you the results on friday - waiting impatiently for the news.


----------



## Tilly87

ann89 said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! How is everyone! I'm still spotting.. and no call from Dr. yet. So same news from me..
> 
> Hi Ann i'm good, how r u today? Good Luck hun i hope the Dr calls soon xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good. Just sitting here next to my cell hoping it will ring. :haha: And trying to coax myself to do laundry. And maybe do some of my school.Click to expand...

As soon as the Dr has any news i'm sure u will no hun? What are you studying? x


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> fragiledoll and tilly87 tww looks like for you two fx for the both of you my tww will start on monday a little later then you ladies. i tell myself every month not to symptom spot but I always do. last month I thought for sure i was pg just cause i had so many new symptoms that I normally do not get but my body must still be trying to get back to normal after stopping the pill. a year off bc next month.
> 
> I was convincing myself that I'm preggers for the last 3 cycles. Even when I started spotting before my AF, I used to tell myself - that's implantation. :haha: I literally cry when my AF shows it's ugly every cycle - cause I soooo wanna be a mommy, I sound so desperate. :blush:
> 
> Your TWW is not that late - we all can stick around share symptoms and even rant. :happydance::happydance: Hope this month be our lucky one - for all 3 of us. Tons of baby dust!!!!!!!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Owe bless ya hun, its not desperate, seriously 3 ppl i no are preggers without even trying, me and OH been talking about trying for about a year then actively 4months ago as i had to have my implanon removed. But we can all share aymptoms and pray this is our month lol x


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Did you DTD last nite then? I got my positive OPK the 18th at 7.40pm, that was CD15 so I ovulated during the night or CD16 making me 1 or 2 DPO today not sure which bc i don't temp, but i had cramps CD14, 15 & 16 and none today so i'm pretty sure ov is over now & am in the dreaded TWW, don't no how i feel about this cycle yet but am hoping for a BFP i no we bd enough lol, we will have to share symptoms if we have any during this TWW lol x
> 
> Yes, we BD on CD08, CD11, CD13 & last night. Not sure, if this one day gap lessen my chances of conceiving. :shrug: I get Ovulation cramps too, i.e. CD12, CD13 & CD14. Yesterday I was on CD15, I noticed my CM too plus the temperature. Actually my AF showed up midnight on the 4th, so I'm confused I mark July 04 as CD1 or July 05. If I say 4th, I most probably Ovulated on the 18th because I Ov on CD15, and if I take 5th as CD1 then I Ovulated yesterday which I doubt I did.
> 
> I am so exhausted of DTD, (sometimes) seems more like a job and boring. Good idea, will let you know if I had any symptoms. What symptoms are common during this TWW, have any idea?Click to expand...
> 
> My last AF was 4th but i got it in the mornin as soon as i woke up, i think if you started bleeding the 4th that would be CD1. I don't think missin 1 day would make a big difference. I no what ya mean about it seemin a job u have to plan it all at the right time and its not very spontaneous lol. I always get cramps and tender bbs a few days after ov before AF so FXs not this time but they can also be early pregnancy symptoms aswell xClick to expand...

I always get super excited by having all those early pregnancy symptoms which normally are PMS. I could never differentiate them, how dumb! Nature loves playing tricks whilst they both are almost the same and no one can actually tell the difference. :haha:


----------



## Tilly87

Yeh i no, grrr why can't these things just happen when we want them to, simple lol x


----------



## ann89

Tilly87 said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! How is everyone! I'm still spotting.. and no call from Dr. yet. So same news from me..
> 
> Hi Ann i'm good, how r u today? Good Luck hun i hope the Dr calls soon xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good. Just sitting here next to my cell hoping it will ring. :haha: And trying to coax myself to do laundry. And maybe do some of my school.Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as the Dr has any news i'm sure u will no hun? What are you studying? xClick to expand...

I'm doing online school for Medical Assisting.


----------



## Tilly87

ann89 said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! How is everyone! I'm still spotting.. and no call from Dr. yet. So same news from me..
> 
> Hi Ann i'm good, how r u today? Good Luck hun i hope the Dr calls soon xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good. Just sitting here next to my cell hoping it will ring. :haha: And trying to coax myself to do laundry. And maybe do some of my school.Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as the Dr has any news i'm sure u will no hun? What are you studying? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm doing online school for Medical Assisting.Click to expand...

Wow are you liking your course? I do online school to but have finished for the summer and start again next term x


----------



## ann89

Yep, I enjoy it. It's pretty much school I'm allowed to do on my own time and have to finish it in a year and I started in June. And I have 4 courses and I already finished one. So I'm doing pretty good so far. And then I start another section. And then I take the test to get certified.


So I got the results to my pap smear in the mail today and that turned out normal so that's a plus also. :) Normal blood work and pap smear.. now just waiting for the results to the ultrasound.


----------



## Tilly87

ann89 said:


> Yep, I enjoy it. It's pretty much school I'm allowed to do on my own time and have to finish it in a year and I started in June. And I have 4 courses and I already finished one. So I'm doing pretty good so far. And then I start another section. And then I take the test to get certified.
> 
> 
> So I got the results to my pap smear in the mail today and that turned out normal so that's a plus also. :) Normal blood work and pap smear.. now just waiting for the results to the ultrasound.

Wow thats great your doin all that.

Thats good news! x


----------



## butterworth

Tilly87 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> fragiledoll and tilly87 tww looks like for you two fx for the both of you my tww will start on monday a little later then you ladies. i tell myself every month not to symptom spot but I always do. last month I thought for sure i was pg just cause i had so many new symptoms that I normally do not get but my body must still be trying to get back to normal after stopping the pill. a year off bc next month.
> 
> Thanx Butterworth i will have my FXs for you aswell and make sure you get in plenty of BD lol. I no what you mean every little twinge i think its a pregnancy symptom lol. Does that mean you have been off the pill a year? xClick to expand...

yes it does mean that i have been off the pill a year after 9 years of being on it, but I was ntnp for about the first 6 months . We had just bought our first home 2 months before I stopped taking the pill. So at that time I wanted to make sure we would be ok with money before I throw a kid into the mix I was more like if it happens that would be great but if not I'm ok with too. Feb/11 I was like no I want to be mom so bad why hasn't it happened yet? that is when we really started trying and still nothing. this month I feel diff I came across this forum and it has helped me so much. I don't realy talk about this much with the people around me not to many people know how long I've been ttc. Reading all these stories on this forum it has really helped me answer the ? I have or just seeing that I'm not the only one stressing about it so thanks ladies you have helped me stay +.


----------



## butterworth

ann89 said:


> Hello! How is everyone! I'm still spotting.. and no call from Dr. yet. So same news from me..

so this is like day 15 for you then. have they not said anyhting about why you are spotting for so long like any ideas? Well at least you know your blood work is good thats a positive note


----------



## butterworth

:dust:


FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> fragiledoll and tilly87 tww looks like for you two fx for the both of you my tww will start on monday a little later then you ladies. i tell myself every month not to symptom spot but I always do. last month I thought for sure i was pg just cause i had so many new symptoms that I normally do not get but my body must still be trying to get back to normal after stopping the pill. a year off bc next month.
> 
> I was convincing myself that I'm preggers for the last 3 cycles. Even when I started spotting before my AF, I used to tell myself - that's implantation. :haha: I literally cry when my AF shows it's ugly every cycle - cause I soooo wanna be a mommy, I sound so desperate. :blush:
> 
> Your TWW is not that late - we all can stick around share symptoms and even rant. :happydance::happydance: Hope this month be our lucky one - for all 3 of us. Tons of baby dust!!!!!!!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

I've done the same thing when you really want something so bad you just can't stop thinking about 24/7. I just try to tell myself it will happen don't worry, easier said then done. I have my fx for us and all the women on this forum that want to be moms. :dust: to all and with the waive of my wand poof we are all pregnant :happydance:


----------



## butterworth

ann89 said:


> Yep, I enjoy it. It's pretty much school I'm allowed to do on my own time and have to finish it in a year and I started in June. And I have 4 courses and I already finished one. So I'm doing pretty good so far. And then I start another section. And then I take the test to get certified.
> 
> 
> So I got the results to my pap smear in the mail today and that turned out normal so that's a plus also. :) Normal blood work and pap smear.. now just waiting for the results to the ultrasound.

well that sounds like really good news


----------



## ann89

butterworth said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! How is everyone! I'm still spotting.. and no call from Dr. yet. So same news from me..
> 
> so this is like day 15 for you then. have they not said anyhting about why you are spotting for so long like any ideas? Well at least you know your blood work is good thats a positive noteClick to expand...

I won't know why I'm spotting for so long until I get to talk to my dr. and that's when she calls me to give me the results for my ultrasound! I hope she calls soon! I know spotting this long isn't normal.


----------



## butterworth

ann89 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! How is everyone! I'm still spotting.. and no call from Dr. yet. So same news from me..
> 
> so this is like day 15 for you then. have they not said anyhting about why you are spotting for so long like any ideas? Well at least you know your blood work is good thats a positive noteClick to expand...
> 
> I won't know why I'm spotting for so long until I get to talk to my dr. and that's when she calls me to give me the results for my ultrasound! I hope she calls soon! I know spotting this long isn't normal.Click to expand...

The body of a women so complicated. Men have it so easy.


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! How is everyone! I'm still spotting.. and no call from Dr. yet. So same news from me..
> 
> so this is like day 15 for you then. have they not said anyhting about why you are spotting for so long like any ideas? Well at least you know your blood work is good thats a positive noteClick to expand...
> 
> I won't know why I'm spotting for so long until I get to talk to my dr. and that's when she calls me to give me the results for my ultrasound! I hope she calls soon! I know spotting this long isn't normal.Click to expand...

That's good to know that your blood work turned out normal, happy for ya, sweets. Your doctor is supposed to give you a call on friday, right? Waiting on friday, hope it goes well too. :flower:


----------



## FragileDoll

Btw, Ann. I saw Joanna's BFP yesterday, 2 clear lines - yay for her. :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> fragiledoll and tilly87 tww looks like for you two fx for the both of you my tww will start on monday a little later then you ladies. i tell myself every month not to symptom spot but I always do. last month I thought for sure i was pg just cause i had so many new symptoms that I normally do not get but my body must still be trying to get back to normal after stopping the pill. a year off bc next month.
> 
> Thanx Butterworth i will have my FXs for you aswell and make sure you get in plenty of BD lol. I no what you mean every little twinge i think its a pregnancy symptom lol. Does that mean you have been off the pill a year? xClick to expand...
> 
> yes it does mean that i have been off the pill a year after 9 years of being on it, but I was ntnp for about the first 6 months . We had just bought our first home 2 months before I stopped taking the pill. So at that time I wanted to make sure we would be ok with money before I throw a kid into the mix I was more like if it happens that would be great but if not I'm ok with too. Feb/11 I was like no I want to be mom so bad why hasn't it happened yet? that is when we really started trying and still nothing. this month I feel diff I came across this forum and it has helped me so much. I don't realy talk about this much with the people around me not to many people know how long I've been ttc. Reading all these stories on this forum it has really helped me answer the ? I have or just seeing that I'm not the only one stressing about it so thanks ladies you have helped me stay +.Click to expand...

I second that, the boards have helped me heaps too. I didn't knew what was Ovulation and it's role in conceiving until I came across this site one fine day (3 months ago I guess, I was lurking the forums for quite long when I finally decided to join). It has cleared the confusions in my mind that I was holding for months, gave me a big relieve that I am not the only one going through the stress.

So, how are you ladies today?


----------



## ann89

Well she is suppose to call me by friday.. so she could tomorrow I hope! And if she doesn't call me by friday then I'll call again on Monday to give them a little extra time. And woman's bodies are much more complicated!! That's for sure! Yep, Joanna got her bfp! She's very excited! She got it the 2nd month of trying! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tilly87

ann89 said:


> Well she is suppose to call me by friday.. so she could tomorrow I hope! And if she doesn't call me by friday then I'll call again on Monday to give them a little extra time. And woman's bodies are much more complicated!! That's for sure! Yep, Joanna got her bfp! She's very excited! She got it the 2nd month of trying! :thumbsup:

Its just when your waiting to hear something the days seem to drag on lol. Complicated is not the word but then again women have never been simple have they lol. I was talkin 2 Joanna in another thread, think she knew she was gna get a BFP as she had symptoms after ov, so happy for her x


----------



## Tilly87

butterworth said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> fragiledoll and tilly87 tww looks like for you two fx for the both of you my tww will start on monday a little later then you ladies. i tell myself every month not to symptom spot but I always do. last month I thought for sure i was pg just cause i had so many new symptoms that I normally do not get but my body must still be trying to get back to normal after stopping the pill. a year off bc next month.
> 
> Thanx Butterworth i will have my FXs for you aswell and make sure you get in plenty of BD lol. I no what you mean every little twinge i think its a pregnancy symptom lol. Does that mean you have been off the pill a year? xClick to expand...
> 
> yes it does mean that i have been off the pill a year after 9 years of being on it, but I was ntnp for about the first 6 months . We had just bought our first home 2 months before I stopped taking the pill. So at that time I wanted to make sure we would be ok with money before I throw a kid into the mix I was more like if it happens that would be great but if not I'm ok with too. Feb/11 I was like no I want to be mom so bad why hasn't it happened yet? that is when we really started trying and still nothing. this month I feel diff I came across this forum and it has helped me so much. I don't realy talk about this much with the people around me not to many people know how long I've been ttc. Reading all these stories on this forum it has really helped me answer the ? I have or just seeing that I'm not the only one stressing about it so thanks ladies you have helped me stay +.Click to expand...

I think the body is suppose to get back to normal in something like 6months isn't it, I no with the implanon its suppose to take 48hrs to leave your body but i'm still hear lol. I think it helps knowin that your not the only one goin through TTC and the ladies on these forums are very supportive bc they all have the same mission lol. Its sometimes hard to talk to people you know bc there like are you preggers yet all the time lol x


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> fragiledoll and tilly87 tww looks like for you two fx for the both of you my tww will start on monday a little later then you ladies. i tell myself every month not to symptom spot but I always do. last month I thought for sure i was pg just cause i had so many new symptoms that I normally do not get but my body must still be trying to get back to normal after stopping the pill. a year off bc next month.
> 
> Thanx Butterworth i will have my FXs for you aswell and make sure you get in plenty of BD lol. I no what you mean every little twinge i think its a pregnancy symptom lol. Does that mean you have been off the pill a year? xClick to expand...
> 
> yes it does mean that i have been off the pill a year after 9 years of being on it, but I was ntnp for about the first 6 months . We had just bought our first home 2 months before I stopped taking the pill. So at that time I wanted to make sure we would be ok with money before I throw a kid into the mix I was more like if it happens that would be great but if not I'm ok with too. Feb/11 I was like no I want to be mom so bad why hasn't it happened yet? that is when we really started trying and still nothing. this month I feel diff I came across this forum and it has helped me so much. I don't realy talk about this much with the people around me not to many people know how long I've been ttc. Reading all these stories on this forum it has really helped me answer the ? I have or just seeing that I'm not the only one stressing about it so thanks ladies you have helped me stay +.Click to expand...
> 
> I second that, the boards have helped me heaps too. I didn't knew what was Ovulation and it's role in conceiving until I came across this site one fine day (3 months ago I guess, I was lurking the forums for quite long when I finally decided to join). It has cleared the confusions in my mind that I was holding for months, gave me a big relieve that I am not the only one going through the stress.
> 
> So, how are you ladies today?Click to expand...

I'm good no symptoms yet LOL, How are you hun? x


----------



## butterworth

I'm good ladies. been working lots this week so kinda tired which is making bd'ing hard as I keep falling asleep in front of the tv. My fiance wakes me up though cause he knows the window is closing up soon.


----------



## FragileDoll

No symptoms for me either. It is DH's birthday today, enjoyed a lot but he seemed upset about me leaving him on his birthday as my mom needed me at her place - she called DH to drop me her place. Spent the whole day with him, left at 8 p.m. He didnt sound happy at the fact me leaving. I'm not either way, he wasn't talking the whole way as we drove to my mom's. Urgh, sucky day! :dohh:


----------



## Tilly87

Don't worry Butterworth it will soon be over and then back to normal keep up the BDing!!!

Bless ya hun but i'm sure he will understand when he calms dwn that ur mum needed u, i'm gna say its a good sign we have no symptoms as i always get them b4 AF lol.

Wat symptoms do u ladies have before AF starts? x


----------



## ann89

I just got a call back from my Dr. and turns out I have PCOS.. I'm just glad they finially found out what was and it can be treated... Now I'm getting a referral to go downtown and hopefully they'll help me out.


----------



## Tilly87

ann89 said:


> I just got a call back from my Dr. and turns out I have PCOS.. I'm just glad they finially found out what was and it can be treated... Now I'm getting a referral to go downtown and hopefully they'll help me out.

Glad you finally know, is that what has caused your spotting? Good Luck hun hope it all goes well x


----------



## ann89

I told her about the spotting but then subject got changed somehow and I forgot.. :( But pcos is a hormonal imbalance so it prob. is caused by the pcos. But I'm going to the specialist on the 10th. And I'll let them know also.


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> I just got a call back from my Dr. and turns out I have PCOS.. I'm just glad they finially found out what was and it can be treated... Now I'm getting a referral to go downtown and hopefully they'll help me out.

Your doctor may feel it necessary to give you a medication called Provera (medroxyprogesterone) which will induce bleeding if you have not had a period in a while. Provera is an oral medication which is taken for 5 to 10 days and will bring on a period. Some studies have been shown to have a slight correlation between acupuncture and the success of fertility therapy. It is thought that it may help regulate the menstrual cycle and even induce ovulation in some women. 

While rarely performed, there is a surgical option to help treat PCOS. Called ovarian drilling, the doctor makes tiny incisions into your abdomen and using a very small camera to assist him in visualizing your internal organs, makes small burns on the enlarged ovarian follicles. The hope is to reduce androgen and LH secretion, thereby inducing ovulatory cycles.

Also Natural treatment of PCOS, which includes - Diet, Supplements, Herbs & Exercise.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> Don't worry Butterworth it will soon be over and then back to normal keep up the BDing!!!
> 
> Bless ya hun but i'm sure he will understand when he calms dwn that ur mum needed u, i'm gna say its a good sign we have no symptoms as i always get them b4 AF lol.
> 
> Wat symptoms do u ladies have before AF starts? x

Hope so, I got fever last night. 

Before AF I get backache, mild abdomen pain (sometimes very severe i.e. once in 4-5 months), feel like puking and headache. What about you?


----------



## Tilly87

Fever! Have you took your temp?

I get backache, lower abdomen pain and heavy breasts every month so i'm just hoping noth this time i always get it a wk before AF shows aswell.

No symptoms yet so woohoo.

How is everyone today? ann do you have to wait for a date for your referral now? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah, I get sore boobs too. 

Nope, I haven't. Not sure if it's fever or just not feeling well, my temperature is dropping and rising back and forth - feeling cold though, weather is stupid here.


----------



## Tilly87

Bless ya hun, hope ya feel better soon or maybe u could be feelin rundown for another reason! x


----------



## ann89

FragileDoll said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> I just got a call back from my Dr. and turns out I have PCOS.. I'm just glad they finially found out what was and it can be treated... Now I'm getting a referral to go downtown and hopefully they'll help me out.
> 
> Your doctor may feel it necessary to give you a medication called Provera (medroxyprogesterone) which will induce bleeding if you have not had a period in a while. Provera is an oral medication which is taken for 5 to 10 days and will bring on a period. Some studies have been shown to have a slight correlation between acupuncture and the success of fertility therapy. It is thought that it may help regulate the menstrual cycle and even induce ovulation in some women.
> 
> While rarely performed, there is a surgical option to help treat PCOS. Called ovarian drilling, the doctor makes tiny incisions into your abdomen and using a very small camera to assist him in visualizing your internal organs, makes small burns on the enlarged ovarian follicles. The hope is to reduce androgen and LH secretion, thereby inducing ovulatory cycles.
> 
> Also Natural treatment of PCOS, which includes - Diet, Supplements, Herbs & Exercise.Click to expand...


I've tried provera in may and that did induce af. And i've started a diet when I found out. And I don't want to try any herbs yet until I talk to the dr. so i don't mess anything up more.


----------



## ann89

Tilly87 said:



> Fever! Have you took your temp?
> 
> I get backache, lower abdomen pain and heavy breasts every month so i'm just hoping noth this time i always get it a wk before AF shows aswell.
> 
> No symptoms yet so woohoo.
> 
> How is everyone today? ann do you have to wait for a date for your referral now? x

Nope I have an appointment on August 10th.


----------



## butterworth

finally work is done and holidays for 2 weeks hopefully i don't get any calls from work while I'm off. I'm a pharmacy tech and work in my own department so I'm a very busy girl but I do love what I do for my customers. Painting here I come starting monday relaxing this weekend first.


----------



## FragileDoll

Feeling better today, still having cold. :growlmad::growlmad:

How are you all today?


----------



## Tilly87

Great news you already have an appointment Ann, hope all goes well!

So you will have your TWW off work, torture lol!

Glad your feelin better today Ana, i ended up orderin ICs last mite while browsin the web hopefully they wnt come to soon bc i'm ready to test now lol x


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> Great news you already have an appointment Ann, hope all goes well!
> 
> So you will have your TWW off work, torture lol!
> 
> Glad your feelin better today Ana, i ended up orderin ICs last mite while browsin the web hopefully they wnt come to soon bc i'm ready to test now lol x

There are still 7 more days to go for you to test hun. :winkwink: Patience, hehe.


----------



## Tilly87

I dnt have any lol!!!!!

How are you today? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> I dnt have any lol!!!!!
> 
> How are you today? x

I still feel sick for some reason, headache and temperature. :cry::growlmad:

How about you, Natalie?


----------



## butterworth

Tilly87 said:


> Great news you already have an appointment Ann, hope all goes well!
> 
> So you will have your TWW off work, torture lol!
> 
> Glad your feelin better today Ana, i ended up orderin ICs last mite while browsin the web hopefully they wnt come to soon bc i'm ready to test now lol x

it is going to be torture but I will be busy painting 3 rooms in my house by myself so that will distract me hopefully. I already have one symptom sore bbs but that happened last month 2 weeks before af so I'm not looking to deep into that symptom they never use to hurt that early up until last month.


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Great news you already have an appointment Ann, hope all goes well!
> 
> So you will have your TWW off work, torture lol!
> 
> Glad your feelin better today Ana, i ended up orderin ICs last mite while browsin the web hopefully they wnt come to soon bc i'm ready to test now lol x
> 
> it is going to be torture but I will be busy painting 3 rooms in my house by myself so that will distract me hopefully. I already have one symptom sore bbs but that happened last month 2 weeks before af so I'm not looking to deep into that symptom they never use to hurt that early up until last month.Click to expand...

Wow, painting room is a good distraction as well as great fun. I always enjoy painting rooms. :happydance:


----------



## ann89

Sorry I havn't been here I've been pretty busy. I was baby sitting a 3yr old and a 5yr old from 7am-2am. Very long time. And yep.. can't wait for my appointment!


----------



## Tilly87

Do you feel ill Ana?

My symptoms normally happen very soon after ov over a wk before AF i already have a weird feeling near my ovaries so just trying not to think about it for now i don't want to be dissapointed but will see how it goes.

Ann you must be tired now after that long day babysittin! x


----------



## ann89

It wasn't too bad. My DH helped out a lot. 

He got offered to go four wheeling with his friend but decided to stay home and help me :) So that was nice of him.


----------



## Tilly87

You must have a brill husband, how are you feeling, are you still spotting? x


----------



## ann89

Oo yes, he's pretty amazing. I've been good. I've been trying to diet and work out a lot more. I know loosing weight is known to help pcos. So I went to the gym this morning. And then we're about to get ready to go downtown to a friends going away party. And I'm STILL spotting. I just can't wait for my appointment!


----------



## Tilly87

Hopefully you will be able to get your pcos stable and your appointment brings you much more info!
Hope you enjoyed the party and had lots of fun lol.

How is everyone? x


----------



## butterworth

I'm good tilly.woke up yesterday and today with very sore bbs it even woke me up last night they even look bigger to me this morning. af doesn't start for 2 weeks so I think this too early but then again it istoo early for sore bbs I usually get that a week before af not 2 fx this is an early sign.


----------



## Tilly87

I also have sore bbs which i get before AF so just tryin 2 ignore it i guess, maybe that is a good sign for u, i will be keepin my FXs that this is a good month lol x


----------



## ann89

I'm good today :) Not much more news on this end... still spotting... That's about it. I really want to buy a scale to see if I've lost any weight. But I'll have to wait a little. Maybe I'll go to the gym and weight myself.


----------



## FragileDoll

I had a very long tiring day. There was an explosion in our building early in the morning today - electricity cables were on fire. No electricity supply throughout the day, those moronic dudes made up as late as 4 hours after the blast took place. :dohh: And just finished off the work - it's 8 p.m here. Thank God everything is under control.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> Do you feel ill Ana?
> 
> My symptoms normally happen very soon after ov over a wk before AF i already have a weird feeling near my ovaries so just trying not to think about it for now i don't want to be dissapointed but will see how it goes.
> 
> Ann you must be tired now after that long day babysittin! x

I'm fine now, Natalie. *phew* I hate being sick. :growlmad:

No symptoms for me. :nope:


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> I'm good tilly.woke up yesterday and today with very sore bbs it even woke me up last night they even look bigger to me this morning. af doesn't start for 2 weeks so I think this too early but then again it istoo early for sore bbs I usually get that a week before af not 2 fx this is an early sign.

Fingers crossed for you and Natalie. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> I'm good today :) Not much more news on this end... still spotting... That's about it. I really want to buy a scale to see if I've lost any weight. But I'll have to wait a little. Maybe I'll go to the gym and weight myself.

How much weight do you wish to lose, Anna?


----------



## ann89

Well I weigh 15 lbs more then my previous pregnancy weight. So I'd like to loose that and maybe I little bit more if I can. 

And Oo my goodness! an explosion! That's scary!


----------



## Tilly87

Glad everyone is well.
Gosh Ana that sounds scary, hope no one got hurt.
Thank you hun i have my FXs for you to hun, when do your AF symptoms start to show?
How long have you been going to the gym Ann?, i have no patience for that lol x


----------



## ann89

I've just started going everyday since the day she called me and told me I had pcos. So I believe today is my third day going to the gym and dieting. Well I know dieting really helps pcos and I know the dr. will tell me I need to start going to help pcos. So I decided to just go ahead and start before my appointment. And I want my bfp soo bad that I'm really willing to do anything!


----------



## Tilly87

Well your doing well and i'm sure the Dr will agree when you go to your appointment. I have my FXs for you Hun x


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah, it was hell scary. No one got hurt luckily, thank goodness. 

Natalie, I get AF symptoms a week before AF is due. No symptoms yet, no cramps, no sore boobs, no frequent urination - do not sound promising. :wacko::shrug:


----------



## Tilly87

Ana maybe not having any symptoms yet is a good sign, i'm feelin increasing doubtful and just can't wait till this TWW is over. I think this TTC business is sending us all into a slow dissent of madness. Are you back home now hun? x


----------



## LaineB

Hi everyone! Im looking for some buddies!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> Ana maybe not having any symptoms yet is a good sign, i'm feelin increasing doubtful and just can't wait till this TWW is over. I think this TTC business is sending us all into a slow dissent of madness. Are you back home now hun? x

Yup, I'm home sweets. Just trying to refrain myself from going into deep analysis of the TWW. I was browsing over the boards earlier - and saw many ladies reporting "CM symtpoms" in the TWW. I feel so dry down there. :shrug: 

Did you notice anything yet?


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Ana maybe not having any symptoms yet is a good sign, i'm feelin increasing doubtful and just can't wait till this TWW is over. I think this TTC business is sending us all into a slow dissent of madness. Are you back home now hun? x
> 
> Yup, I'm home sweets. Just trying to refrain myself from going into deep analysis of the TWW. I was browsing over the boards earlier - and saw many ladies reporting "CM symtpoms" in the TWW. I feel so dry down there. :shrug:
> 
> Did you notice anything yet?Click to expand...

Tell me about it, it gets worse as time goes on lol, i normally have creamier white cm before AF but not alot, the only symptoms i'm feeling right now are that of AF obv hoping its not, FXs hun its not over yet! x:hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

LaineB said:


> Hi everyone! Im looking for some buddies!!!

Hi Laine, how are you? x


----------



## LaineB

I'm good!! So happy to meet people who understand my situation!! How are you?


----------



## ann89

:hi: Laine! My family is from the southwest region of Louisiana :)


----------



## LaineB

ann89 said:


> :hi: Laine! My family is from the southwest region of Louisiana :)

Really?!? That's awesome! I'm from Lafayette. Small world!!!


----------



## ann89

Awsome mine are all from Hackberry, La , Sulphur, La, and Lake Charles, La area. I may actually be going down to stay at my dad's since my husband might be deploying for 6 months in October.


----------



## Tilly87

LaineB said:


> I'm good!! So happy to meet people who understand my situation!! How are you?

I'm good thanks, it is these threads are very helpful and it helps to know your not the only one lol x


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> Hi everyone! Im looking for some buddies!!!

Hey there, Laine. How are you, hun? :flower:


----------



## LaineB

Hey fragiledoll!! I'm doing great since I found this forum!! The support is great!! You are 8 days dpo?!? Fingers crossed for you girlie!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> Hey fragiledoll!! I'm doing great since I found this forum!! The support is great!! You are 8 days dpo?!? Fingers crossed for you girlie!!!

Hey Laine, I second the forums are full of great support. I'm 7dpo today - don't know why the ticker is running a day ahead.:haha: When are you testing and what dpo are you at?


----------



## LaineB

FragileDoll said:


> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> Hey fragiledoll!! I'm doing great since I found this forum!! The support is great!! You are 8 days dpo?!? Fingers crossed for you girlie!!!
> 
> Hey Laine, I second the forums are full of great support. I'm 7dpo today - don't know why the ticker is running a day ahead.:haha: When are you testing and what dpo are you at?Click to expand...

CD 4 today!!! Getting pumped up!!! this is the month!! I OV on day 15 so practice :happydance: starts tomorrow!!! 

7dpo? Im usually losing my mind by then..... Hoping for a beautiful :bfp: for you!!!!


----------



## Tilly87

Hey Ladies, how r u all today?, so still gettin AF symptoms but my ICs arrived in the post today, really dnt wanna test until at least sat but i'm seriously losin it now lol x


----------



## LaineB

Tilly87 said:


> Hey Ladies, how r u all today?, so still gettin AF symptoms but my ICs arrived in the post today, really dnt wanna test until at least sat but i'm seriously losin it now lol x

doing great today tilly! you can do it gurrrrlllllll!! 4 days til Sat!!!	:thumbup:


----------



## Tilly87

Ha ha thanks, i'm sure i can keep myself busy somehow lol, how old are you Laine? x


----------



## LaineB

29....I don't know when I got this old....but somehow it happened!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> Hey Ladies, how r u all today?, so still gettin AF symptoms but my ICs arrived in the post today, really dnt wanna test until at least sat but i'm seriously losin it now lol x

I hear ya hun. I'll be testing on Sunday - fingers crossed for you! Hope you get your BFP this cycle. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies, sorry I've been mia I've been very busy painting.My basement is now complete, it only took 3 days to paint now onto my bedroom. Welcome LaineB to the group. Well I am offically in the tww, its been almost a year of wanting this to happen so I hope this is it. I'm kinda glad I have all this painting to do or I would be driving myself crazy during the tww my mind loves to play tricks on me.


----------



## ann89

O wow sounds like lots of painting butterworth!! 

I'm still spotting of course.... :/ But today it got a little heavier. It seems to do it everyday after I work out. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. hmm.


----------



## Tilly87

Laine 29 is not old lol, i think i'm testing sat Ana as i will be goin away for a few days sat afternoon i'm just so nervous n don't think this is it after the AF symptoms i've been gettin, u had any symptoms yet? Sandy how many dpo are you now? U've been spottin for a long time now Ann bring on that appointment! x


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> 29....I don't know when I got this old....but somehow it happened!

You're old hun lol. :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been mia I've been very busy painting.My basement is now complete, it only took 3 days to paint now onto my bedroom. Welcome LaineB to the group. Well I am offically in the tww, its been almost a year of wanting this to happen so I hope this is it. I'm kinda glad I have all this painting to do or I would be driving myself crazy during the tww my mind loves to play tricks on me.

Wish I had something like that to do and not to drive myself crazy in this TWW. Good luck hun.


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> O wow sounds like lots of painting butterworth!!
> 
> I'm still spotting of course.... :/ But today it got a little heavier. It seems to do it everyday after I work out. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. hmm.

It's a good sign if it got a little heavier.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> Laine 29 is not old lol, i think i'm testing sat Ana as i will be goin away for a few days sat afternoon i'm just so nervous n don't think this is it after the AF symptoms i've been gettin, u had any symptoms yet? Sandy how many dpo are you now? U've been spottin for a long time now Ann bring on that appointment! x

No symptoms just yet - weird! :wacko:


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Laine 29 is not old lol, i think i'm testing sat Ana as i will be goin away for a few days sat afternoon i'm just so nervous n don't think this is it after the AF symptoms i've been gettin, u had any symptoms yet? Sandy how many dpo are you now? U've been spottin for a long time now Ann bring on that appointment! x
> 
> No symptoms just yet - weird! :wacko:Click to expand...

No AF symptoms either must be a good sign hun, FXs all the way, if i don't get a BFP this cycle i think i may give up the OPKs there makin me way stressed about it all x


----------



## LaineB

FragileDoll said:


> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> 29....I don't know when I got this old....but somehow it happened!
> 
> You're old hun lol. :happydance::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hahahaha!!! Thanks!!! :D I'm like a fine wine! Im only getting better as time passes :p


----------



## butterworth

ann89 said:


> O wow sounds like lots of painting butterworth!!
> 
> I'm still spotting of course.... :/ But today it got a little heavier. It seems to do it everyday after I work out. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. hmm.

it is a lot I'm painting 3 rooms but its nice gives the house a fresh look. I'm not sure about the working out thing having anything to do with it it could be helping to push the blood out but heavier is better, sounds like your starting a real period which is good fx for you.


----------



## butterworth

Tilly87 said:


> Laine 29 is not old lol, i think i'm testing sat Ana as i will be goin away for a few days sat afternoon i'm just so nervous n don't think this is it after the AF symptoms i've been gettin, u had any symptoms yet? Sandy how many dpo are you now? U've been spottin for a long time now Ann bring on that appointment! x

I'm 3 dpo and still have sore bbs but that happened last month 2 weeks before which I though for sure I was pg but turns out i wasn't and I happened to have an earlier and longer period because of it so I'm not sure if that is going to happen again. My fiance says they look bigger they feel heavier but I don't want to look too deep into this I just get so disappointed every month when af shows up. I'm trying not to test early my testing date is Aug 8th and I'm going to try to stick to it. 

Laine 29 is not old I'm 28 and I wanted 2 kids before I hit 30 and here I am still waiting for # 1. My little sister just had her first last dec and turns out she wasn't even trying and here I am trying for a year and nothing I haven't even told her I'm trying I've just told a couple of my very close friends and thank God they aren't asking me every month if it has happend yet or I'd prob kill them by now.


----------



## LaineB

No one knows that we have been ttc since our miscarriage. I cant stand people asking why we arent preggo yet! I guess stress does have a lot to do with it taking so long. My plan was always 3 kids before 30!! That has gone right out of the window!

My mom feels the need to tell me quite often.... when I was your age I had 4 children! FRUSTRATING!!!!


----------



## butterworth

LaineB said:


> No one knows that we have been ttc since our miscarriage. I cant stand people asking why we arent preggo yet! I guess stress does have a lot to do with it taking so long. My plan was always 3 kids before 30!! That has gone right out of the window!
> 
> My mom feels the need to tell me quite often.... when I was your age I had 4 children! FRUSTRATING!!!!

I know what you mean. I wanted kids earlier but my fiance and I weren't on the same page until this last year. He has 2 kids already and lost to kids shortly after they were born in a previous relationship ( he's seven years older then me) so he was afraid that it would happen again but I told him we can't worry about that it might not happen to us but I am aware of it if it does, we will never know unless we try.


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> 29....I don't know when I got this old....but somehow it happened!
> 
> You're old hun lol. :happydance::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha!!! Thanks!!! :D I'm like a fine wine! Im only getting better as time passes :pClick to expand...

Oh wait! There's a typo in that post - OMG, I actually meant "You're not old hun lol". Sorry for the typo, don't know what I was doing while typing that message. :dohh: I feel drunk. :rofl:


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> No one knows that we have been ttc since our miscarriage. I cant stand people asking why we arent preggo yet! I guess stress does have a lot to do with it taking so long. My plan was always 3 kids before 30!! That has gone right out of the window!
> 
> My mom feels the need to tell me quite often.... when I was your age I had 4 children! FRUSTRATING!!!!

My mom keep saying the same too - geez! :shrug:


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Laine 29 is not old lol, i think i'm testing sat Ana as i will be goin away for a few days sat afternoon i'm just so nervous n don't think this is it after the AF symptoms i've been gettin, u had any symptoms yet? Sandy how many dpo are you now? U've been spottin for a long time now Ann bring on that appointment! x
> 
> No symptoms just yet - weird! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> No AF symptoms either must be a good sign hun, FXs all the way, if i don't get a BFP this cycle i think i may give up the OPKs there makin me way stressed about it all xClick to expand...

I have never used them or you can say they aren't available in the stores near my area. I live in a muslim country - so there are some restrictions on buying such products, they even give you a filthy look when you go and ask for these stuff at the counter. :shrug: I couldn't find a good lubricant till now and I am 4 months married - UGH!


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Laine 29 is not old lol, i think i'm testing sat Ana as i will be goin away for a few days sat afternoon i'm just so nervous n don't think this is it after the AF symptoms i've been gettin, u had any symptoms yet? Sandy how many dpo are you now? U've been spottin for a long time now Ann bring on that appointment! x
> 
> No symptoms just yet - weird! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> No AF symptoms either must be a good sign hun, FXs all the way, if i don't get a BFP this cycle i think i may give up the OPKs there makin me way stressed about it all xClick to expand...
> 
> I have never used them or you can say they aren't available in the stores near my area. I live in a muslim country - so there are some restrictions on buying such products, they even give you a filthy look when you go and ask for these stuff at the counter. :shrug: I couldn't find a good lubricant till now and I am 4 months married - UGH!Click to expand...

can you buy anything off the internet? or maybe you wont need to cuz u get your bfp this time, lets hope we all get our bfp this time this whole ttc thing is starting to drive me crazy it is all I think about all month long lots and lots of:dust: to all


----------



## Tilly87

Hope all you ladies are well today? x

I think when we are TTC and want it so much we read into every symptom and convince ourselves we are preg lol, my sister and my OH parents are the only ppl who know we are TTC but ppl still ask when r u havin another, arhhh drives me insane.

Ppl don't always need the OPKs anyway i know for sure i will be ditchin them whether this is the cycle or not lol, do you use anythin else to aid conception Ana?


----------



## ann89

Hello ladies everytime I come here I feel like I don't have too much to say.. since nothing really changes in my cycle.. But once I go to my appointment I'll have more news. :)


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Laine 29 is not old lol, i think i'm testing sat Ana as i will be goin away for a few days sat afternoon i'm just so nervous n don't think this is it after the AF symptoms i've been gettin, u had any symptoms yet? Sandy how many dpo are you now? U've been spottin for a long time now Ann bring on that appointment! x
> 
> No symptoms just yet - weird! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> No AF symptoms either must be a good sign hun, FXs all the way, if i don't get a BFP this cycle i think i may give up the OPKs there makin me way stressed about it all xClick to expand...
> 
> I have never used them or you can say they aren't available in the stores near my area. I live in a muslim country - so there are some restrictions on buying such products, they even give you a filthy look when you go and ask for these stuff at the counter. :shrug: I couldn't find a good lubricant till now and I am 4 months married - UGH!Click to expand...
> 
> can you buy anything off the internet? or maybe you wont need to cuz u get your bfp this time, lets hope we all get our bfp this time this whole ttc thing is starting to drive me crazy it is all I think about all month long lots and lots of:dust: to allClick to expand...

Bummer, do not have a credit card either. :dohh: Don't drive yourself crazy - keep painting. How many rooms are left to paint now?


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> Hope all you ladies are well today? x
> 
> I think when we are TTC and want it so much we read into every symptom and convince ourselves we are preg lol, my sister and my OH parents are the only ppl who know we are TTC but ppl still ask when r u havin another, arhhh drives me insane.
> 
> Ppl don't always need the OPKs anyway i know for sure i will be ditchin them whether this is the cycle or not lol, do you use anythin else to aid conception Ana?

Yeah, I do the leg up job, lay for 30 minutes after DTD & and do not wee right away. That's all, lol. Oh well, I'm taking prenatal vitamins also for the last 2 months.


----------



## FragileDoll

Waiting on for some good news there, Ann.


----------



## Tilly87

Hope your appointment give you all the news you need Ann. Sandy you will soon have nothing left to do and your not even a wk in lol. I've done that every cycle as well Ana lets hope it works this time, do you still have no symptoms?

Is everyone ok, any plans for the wkend ladies? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah no symptoms still. Weekend will be boring for me - DH have classes on weekends this semester, UGH! 

What about you, Natalie? Planning something big. ;)


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies can't sleep so here I am. I still have 2 more rooms to paint but my living room I need to hire someone to spray the ceiling so I'm going to hold off on that room so it leave me with just the bedroom to do. 
I too have been taking prenatal vitamins for the last 2 months that is really the only thing diff I've been doing. I have scoliosis so back pain is the norm for me everyday but my bbs they still hurt and feel heavy i think my eyes are palying tricks on me cuz I've been seeing blue veins all over my chest anyone elese feeling diff this month?


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah - I feel absolutely different with no symptoms at all this cycle. :haha: 

Fingers crossed for you, Sandy. :hugs:


----------



## LaineB

Hello there everyone! Hope everyone has a fantastic day :)


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> Hello there everyone! Hope everyone has a fantastic day :)

Hey hun, so far so good. How's everything at your end? :hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

I'm goin away on sat to see my family as i haven't seen them since xmas so that will be good, i'm so excited but would really like to tell them i got a BFP during my visit as it will be a long time before i can do it face to face again, so FXs. My bbs have been heavy which they usually are before AF but started feelin sore about 4days ago (they don't normally feel sore) A few cramps but normally i cramp constantly for about a wk b4 AF so don't really no what 2 think, i jus don't feel preg so am expecting AF. FXs ladies i hope you get your BFPs this cycle x


----------



## LaineB

Doing good. Trying to stay busy and relaxed! Good luck tilly. Have a nice visit with your family!!!!!


----------



## butterworth

have fun with the family Tilly fx for you


----------



## Tilly87

Thanx ladies! couldn't hold out any longer 10dpo tested with fmu this mornin and BFN will test with fmu tomorrow before i go but if i get BFN will just wait for AF.

How are you ladies this mornin? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> Thanx ladies! couldn't hold out any longer 10dpo tested with fmu this mornin and BFN will test with fmu tomorrow before i go but if i get BFN will just wait for AF.
> 
> How are you ladies this mornin? x

Good luck, hun. I'm not testing until sunday - and if I get a BFN, I'll wait for AF to show her ugly face. 

When will you be coming back from the visit?


----------



## Tilly87

Thanx hun FXs for the BFPs! 

I will be back on the 5th but am taking my laptop wiv me so will be checkin in on u ladies x


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> Thanx hun FXs for the BFPs!
> 
> I will be back on the 5th but am taking my laptop wiv me so will be checkin in on u ladies x

For sure, throw us some messages from there. :hugs:


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies I'm doing ok had some breathing issues last night this painting is getting to my asthma and I didn't have any inhalers at home so I had to see my dr bright and early to get one today but I'm feeling better know thanks to ventolin. I had never told my dr that I was ttc so i brought him up to snuff with what has been going on in my life this last year. I don't really like my dr very much so I try not to see him unless I have to. 

fx for you tilly and fragileDoll for your bfp I'll be thinking of you ladies testing time soon. it could still be early Tilly your not out untill af comes


----------



## Tilly87

11DPO today, my daughter woke me up really early this morn so i thort wat the heck i will do my CB Digi and guess wat, got a BFP!!!!! i actually cnt believe it, was convinced i was out this month, good luck ladies x


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> Hi ladies I'm doing ok had some breathing issues last night this painting is getting to my asthma and I didn't have any inhalers at home so I had to see my dr bright and early to get one today but I'm feeling better know thanks to ventolin. I had never told my dr that I was ttc so i brought him up to snuff with what has been going on in my life this last year. I don't really like my dr very much so I try not to see him unless I have to.
> 
> fx for you tilly and fragileDoll for your bfp I'll be thinking of you ladies testing time soon. it could still be early Tilly your not out untill af comes

Oh hun - take care. I know how it feels, my younger sister also deal with asthma. If you do not like your doctor just switch it! :D Fingers crossed for you too, hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> 11DPO today, my daughter woke me up really early this morn so i thort wat the heck i will do my CB Digi and guess wat, got a BFP!!!!! i actually cnt believe it, was convinced i was out this month, good luck ladies x

YAY! So happy for you, hun. Happy & healthy 9 months. WOO HOO! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


You can share your good news with your family now as you wanted, have a safe trip, hun. :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## butterworth

Tilly87 said:


> 11DPO today, my daughter woke me up really early this morn so i thort wat the heck i will do my CB Digi and guess wat, got a BFP!!!!! i actually cnt believe it, was convinced i was out this month, good luck ladies x

omg congrats on the bfp I'm so happy for you H&H 9 months this is wonderful news. I'm starting to think I'm out this month I have no more symptoms so we will see. again I am so happy for you this is awesome news


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I'm doing ok had some breathing issues last night this painting is getting to my asthma and I didn't have any inhalers at home so I had to see my dr bright and early to get one today but I'm feeling better know thanks to ventolin. I had never told my dr that I was ttc so i brought him up to snuff with what has been going on in my life this last year. I don't really like my dr very much so I try not to see him unless I have to.
> 
> fx for you tilly and fragileDoll for your bfp I'll be thinking of you ladies testing time soon. it could still be early Tilly your not out untill af comes
> 
> Oh hun - take care. I know how it feels, my younger sister also deal with asthma. If you do not like your doctor just switch it! :D Fingers crossed for you too, hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I've tried switching dr in my city if you have a family dr no other dr will take you. I had a bad car accident 3 years ago and I tried then to change my dr and that didn't work. I'm pretty healthy most times so I don't need to see him very much I think hes retiring soon which is goood news for me.


----------



## Tilly87

Good Luck ladies, i'm keepin my FXs for u!

I was convinced AF was gna get me the only symptoms ive had is heavy sore bbs, mild backache and 7&8dpo had mild cramping x


----------



## ann89

Tilly87 said:


> 11DPO today, my daughter woke me up really early this morn so i thort wat the heck i will do my CB Digi and guess wat, got a BFP!!!!! i actually cnt believe it, was convinced i was out this month, good luck ladies x

Yay congrats!!!!


----------



## LaineB

Congratulations tilly!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you. How long were you ttc???


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm out this month - so tested today i.e. 12dpo with FMU and got a BFN. Waiting for AF to show up now.


----------



## FragileDoll

Good luck to you, Sandy. :thumbup:

How's everyone today?


----------



## Tilly87

ann89 said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 11DPO today, my daughter woke me up really early this morn so i thort wat the heck i will do my CB Digi and guess wat, got a BFP!!!!! i actually cnt believe it, was convinced i was out this month, good luck ladies x
> 
> Yay congrats!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you hun, hope ur Dr gives u some good news x


----------



## Tilly87

LaineB said:


> Congratulations tilly!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you. How long were you ttc???

4months, so I've been lucky, I am keeping my FXs for everyone else and hopin they get them well deserved BFPs very very soon x


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> I'm out this month - so tested today i.e. 12dpo with FMU and got a BFN. Waiting for AF to show up now.

Ana you never know AF might not show, FXs for you hun x


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah, but I'm pretty convinced as I had zero symptoms. This was our 3rd month of NTNP. :shrug:


----------



## Tilly87

U have not had any AF symptoms either? This month we followed SMEP starting on cd8. So we DTD cd8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17. I started takin EPO on cd1 until cd14, OH has been takin multivits startin this cycle. I didn't think this was my month either x


----------



## LaineB

Congratulations again Hun! I bet you are on cloud 9!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> U have not had any AF symptoms either? This month we followed SMEP starting on cd8. So we DTD cd8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17. I started takin EPO on cd1 until cd14, OH has been takin multivits startin this cycle. I didn't think this was my month either x

We have been planning SMEP also, but guess we don't BD enough lol. We BD on CD08, CD11, CD13 & CD15. What's EPO by the way?


----------



## Tilly87

LaineB said:


> Congratulations again Hun! I bet you are on cloud 9!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you hun, I am, I'm still in shock!!! Hope your BFP comes soon x


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> U have not had any AF symptoms either? This month we followed SMEP starting on cd8. So we DTD cd8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17. I started takin EPO on cd1 until cd14, OH has been takin multivits startin this cycle. I didn't think this was my month either x
> 
> We have been planning SMEP also, but guess we don't BD enough lol. We BD on CD08, CD11, CD13 & CD15. What's EPO by the way?Click to expand...

I really think the smep works, this was the 1st cycle i tried it and stuck to the rules. EPO is evening primrose oil it increases fertile cervical mucus, its suppose to take a few months to build up but i definately noticed more cm this month. I really think the smep and EPO helped me get my BFP x


----------



## ann89

Hello ladies! I've been a little busy lately.. Had a girls night out with some friends and had a baby shower and had more friends over today.. I'm good here still. My spotting keeps slowly getting a alittle heavier. Today I actually had to use a tampon for it. But it's still not like a flow.. if you know what I mean? I'm hoping it will just get a little heavier and then just stop. Can't wait for the 10th!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> U have not had any AF symptoms either? This month we followed SMEP starting on cd8. So we DTD cd8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17. I started takin EPO on cd1 until cd14, OH has been takin multivits startin this cycle. I didn't think this was my month either x
> 
> We have been planning SMEP also, but guess we don't BD enough lol. We BD on CD08, CD11, CD13 & CD15. What's EPO by the way?Click to expand...
> 
> I really think the smep works, this was the 1st cycle i tried it and stuck to the rules. EPO is evening primrose oil it increases fertile cervical mucus, its suppose to take a few months to build up but i definately noticed more cm this month. I really think the smep and EPO helped me get my BFP xClick to expand...

I have some bad CM problems too I guess - I can only notice when it's near around the outsides as I don't keep track of my CM cause I kinda feel it's gross :rofl: plus I'm too dumb to tell the difference in the CM. Where could one get EMP at?


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> Hello ladies! I've been a little busy lately.. Had a girls night out with some friends and had a baby shower and had more friends over today.. I'm good here still. My spotting keeps slowly getting a alittle heavier. Today I actually had to use a tampon for it. But it's still not like a flow.. if you know what I mean? I'm hoping it will just get a little heavier and then just stop. Can't wait for the 10th!!

Happy for you, hun. It's gradually getting back to track - you'll be fit in just no time. :hugs: Why are the doctors taking so long for the appointment? :wacko:


----------



## FragileDoll

How's everyone doing today?

I feel lonely for some weird reason.


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> How's everyone doing today?
> 
> I feel lonely for some weird reason.

I'm doing ok had some heartburn that woke me up last night aside from that i"m good. don't feel lonely I had been feeling the same a few months ago. this ttc can get very frustrating. It kinda has been for me anyway, its been a long road it feels like 6 months of ntnp when I stopped bc and 6 months of really trying but stay strong and i still have hope for all of us. We will get our bfp soon. 
My sister had to get a blood test done to see if she was pg she was over a week late and a home test would not show she was pg so untill af shows don't lose hope fx and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing today?
> 
> I feel lonely for some weird reason.
> 
> I'm doing ok had some heartburn that woke me up last night aside from that i"m good. don't feel lonely I had been feeling the same a few months ago. this ttc can get very frustrating. It kinda has been for me anyway, its been a long road it feels like 6 months of ntnp when I stopped bc and 6 months of really trying but stay strong and i still have hope for all of us. We will get our bfp soon.
> My sister had to get a blood test done to see if she was pg she was over a week late and a home test would not show she was pg so untill af shows don't lose hope fx and lots and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Any symptoms for you just yet? I'm waiting for AF to arrive.


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> U have not had any AF symptoms either? This month we followed SMEP starting on cd8. So we DTD cd8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17. I started takin EPO on cd1 until cd14, OH has been takin multivits startin this cycle. I didn't think this was my month either x
> 
> We have been planning SMEP also, but guess we don't BD enough lol. We BD on CD08, CD11, CD13 & CD15. What's EPO by the way?Click to expand...
> 
> I really think the smep works, this was the 1st cycle i tried it and stuck to the rules. EPO is evening primrose oil it increases fertile cervical mucus, its suppose to take a few months to build up but i definately noticed more cm this month. I really think the smep and EPO helped me get my BFP xClick to expand...
> 
> I have some bad CM problems too I guess - I can only notice when it's near around the outsides as I don't keep track of my CM cause I kinda feel it's gross :rofl: plus I'm too dumb to tell the difference in the CM. Where could one get EMP at?Click to expand...

I noticed i had hardly any cm when i started TTC but tried to take a relaxed approach at first when that didn't work i just googled how to conceive quickly, You can get EPO from supermarkets, pharmacies or health food shops, good luck hun i'm really hopin u get your BFP this month x


----------



## ann89

FragileDoll said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I've been a little busy lately.. Had a girls night out with some friends and had a baby shower and had more friends over today.. I'm good here still. My spotting keeps slowly getting a alittle heavier. Today I actually had to use a tampon for it. But it's still not like a flow.. if you know what I mean? I'm hoping it will just get a little heavier and then just stop. Can't wait for the 10th!!
> 
> Happy for you, hun. It's gradually getting back to track - you'll be fit in just no time. :hugs: Why are the doctors taking so long for the appointment? :wacko:Click to expand...

This time is taking awhile because the dr. I'm going to is on vacation for the frist week of August..


----------



## FragileDoll

Noticed a lot of CM yesterday, started spotting yesterday midnight and AF caught me this morning. I'm officially out this month too.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> U have not had any AF symptoms either? This month we followed SMEP starting on cd8. So we DTD cd8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17. I started takin EPO on cd1 until cd14, OH has been takin multivits startin this cycle. I didn't think this was my month either x
> 
> We have been planning SMEP also, but guess we don't BD enough lol. We BD on CD08, CD11, CD13 & CD15. What's EPO by the way?Click to expand...
> 
> I really think the smep works, this was the 1st cycle i tried it and stuck to the rules. EPO is evening primrose oil it increases fertile cervical mucus, its suppose to take a few months to build up but i definately noticed more cm this month. I really think the smep and EPO helped me get my BFP xClick to expand...
> 
> I have some bad CM problems too I guess - I can only notice when it's near around the outsides as I don't keep track of my CM cause I kinda feel it's gross :rofl: plus I'm too dumb to tell the difference in the CM. Where could one get EMP at?Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed i had hardly any cm when i started TTC but tried to take a relaxed approach at first when that didn't work i just googled how to conceive quickly, You can get EPO from supermarkets, pharmacies or health food shops, good luck hun i'm really hopin u get your BFP this month xClick to expand...

I'll look for it in the stores near me - good if I get it otherwise I'll quit stressing over dates and calculations. Do you have to use it from your CD1 till the periods end? Or continue till Ovulation?


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I've been a little busy lately.. Had a girls night out with some friends and had a baby shower and had more friends over today.. I'm good here still. My spotting keeps slowly getting a alittle heavier. Today I actually had to use a tampon for it. But it's still not like a flow.. if you know what I mean? I'm hoping it will just get a little heavier and then just stop. Can't wait for the 10th!!
> 
> Happy for you, hun. It's gradually getting back to track - you'll be fit in just no time. :hugs: Why are the doctors taking so long for the appointment? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> This time is taking awhile because the dr. I'm going to is on vacation for the frist week of August..Click to expand...

Good luck, hun. I'm too looking forward to see a doctor - I have never been to an OB/GYN ever in my life before and now I think it's about time.


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> U have not had any AF symptoms either? This month we followed SMEP starting on cd8. So we DTD cd8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17. I started takin EPO on cd1 until cd14, OH has been takin multivits startin this cycle. I didn't think this was my month either x
> 
> We have been planning SMEP also, but guess we don't BD enough lol. We BD on CD08, CD11, CD13 & CD15. What's EPO by the way?Click to expand...
> 
> I really think the smep works, this was the 1st cycle i tried it and stuck to the rules. EPO is evening primrose oil it increases fertile cervical mucus, its suppose to take a few months to build up but i definately noticed more cm this month. I really think the smep and EPO helped me get my BFP xClick to expand...
> 
> I have some bad CM problems too I guess - I can only notice when it's near around the outsides as I don't keep track of my CM cause I kinda feel it's gross :rofl: plus I'm too dumb to tell the difference in the CM. Where could one get EMP at?Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed i had hardly any cm when i started TTC but tried to take a relaxed approach at first when that didn't work i just googled how to conceive quickly, You can get EPO from supermarkets, pharmacies or health food shops, good luck hun i'm really hopin u get your BFP this month xClick to expand...
> 
> I'll look for it in the stores near me - good if I get it otherwise I'll quit stressing over dates and calculations. Do you have to use it from your CD1 till the periods end? Or continue till Ovulation?Click to expand...

You use it from CD1 until ovulation, sorry AF got you this month i will be prayin this is the cycle for you x


----------



## FragileDoll

Will try month again and if I dont get a BFP this month then I'm done with stressing over CDs/DPOs dates and calculations - finally deciding to give up TTC and just let it happen (if it ever going to).


----------



## butterworth

sorry about af starting for you. I hope next cycle is your cycle don't give up hope yet.


----------



## fmm2011

Tilly87 said:


> 11DPO today, my daughter woke me up really early this morn so i thort wat the heck i will do my CB Digi and guess wat, got a BFP!!!!! i actually cnt believe it, was convinced i was out this month, good luck ladies x

congrats Tilly!!!::happydance::happydance::happydance: happy for u !!!


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> sorry about af starting for you. I hope next cycle is your cycle don't give up hope yet.

I am keeping myself positive.


----------



## FragileDoll

fmm2011 said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 11DPO today, my daughter woke me up really early this morn so i thort wat the heck i will do my CB Digi and guess wat, got a BFP!!!!! i actually cnt believe it, was convinced i was out this month, good luck ladies x
> 
> congrats Tilly!!!::happydance::happydance::happydance: happy for u !!!Click to expand...

Hello there, hun. How are you?


----------



## Tilly87

fmm2011 said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 11DPO today, my daughter woke me up really early this morn so i thort wat the heck i will do my CB Digi and guess wat, got a BFP!!!!! i actually cnt believe it, was convinced i was out this month, good luck ladies x
> 
> congrats Tilly!!!::happydance::happydance::happydance: happy for u !!!Click to expand...

Thank you hunni x When is your AF due? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Anything new going on at your end ladies?


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> sorry about af starting for you. I hope next cycle is your cycle don't give up hope yet.
> 
> I am keeping myself positive.Click to expand...

me too or at least trying my very hardest to stay positive. I still have 6 days till testing day what ever happens I'm still going to be happy


----------



## fmm2011

Tilly87 said:


> fmm2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 11DPO today, my daughter woke me up really early this morn so i thort wat the heck i will do my CB Digi and guess wat, got a BFP!!!!! i actually cnt believe it, was convinced i was out this month, good luck ladies x
> 
> congrats Tilly!!!::happydance::happydance::happydance: happy for u !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hunni x When is your AF due? xClick to expand...

am 2 days late . did a test 14dpo on monday- BFN. going to get a digi later today.tired of going to the toilet every 2 hrs to check :winkwink:.still praying l get a BFP!!!


----------



## Tilly87

fmm2011 said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmm2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 11DPO today, my daughter woke me up really early this morn so i thort wat the heck i will do my CB Digi and guess wat, got a BFP!!!!! i actually cnt believe it, was convinced i was out this month, good luck ladies x
> 
> congrats Tilly!!!::happydance::happydance::happydance: happy for u !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hunni x When is your AF due? xClick to expand...
> 
> am 2 days late . did a test 14dpo on monday- BFN. going to get a digi later today.tired of going to the toilet every 2 hrs to check :winkwink:.still praying l get a BFP!!!Click to expand...

FXs hun, i hope the outcome is a BFP!! are you always very regular? x


----------



## Tilly87

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> sorry about af starting for you. I hope next cycle is your cycle don't give up hope yet.
> 
> I am keeping myself positive.Click to expand...
> 
> me too or at least trying my very hardest to stay positive. I still have 6 days till testing day what ever happens I'm still going to be happyClick to expand...

Good Luck Sandy, FXs, anymore symptoms? x


----------



## fmm2011

FragileDoll said:


> fmm2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 11DPO today, my daughter woke me up really early this morn so i thort wat the heck i will do my CB Digi and guess wat, got a BFP!!!!! i actually cnt believe it, was convinced i was out this month, good luck ladies x
> 
> congrats Tilly!!!::happydance::happydance::happydance: happy for u !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello there, hun. How are you?Click to expand...

Trying to keep positive.Af late 2days,am starting to get crazy.didn't manage to get a digi but test bfn 2day.will try and wait until Saturday to do another one. Thought l had pretty regular periods. I just want to scream!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

fmm2011 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmm2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 11DPO today, my daughter woke me up really early this morn so i thort wat the heck i will do my CB Digi and guess wat, got a BFP!!!!! i actually cnt believe it, was convinced i was out this month, good luck ladies x
> 
> congrats Tilly!!!::happydance::happydance::happydance: happy for u !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello there, hun. How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to keep positive.Af late 2days,am starting to get crazy.didn't manage to get a digi but test bfn 2day.will try and wait until Saturday to do another one. Thought l had pretty regular periods. I just want to scream!!!!Click to expand...

Aww fingers crossed for you hun. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

How's everyone today?

I have setup a group for all of us - if you wish to team up with me there, you're most welcome. The link is below - team IT WILL HAPPEN. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LaineB

Hello ladies! Using a opk for the first time this month and waiting to Ov! How is everyone today?! (love our new team name!!!!)


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> Hello ladies! Using a opk for the first time this month and waiting to Ov! How is everyone today?! (love our new team name!!!!)

What brand are you using? I personally have never tried on OPKs or any other sort of BBT/Fertility charts. What CD are you today?

You can join the team thread - Yes - IT WILL HAPPEN! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## butterworth

Tilly87 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> sorry about af starting for you. I hope next cycle is your cycle don't give up hope yet.
> 
> I am keeping myself positive.Click to expand...
> 
> me too or at least trying my very hardest to stay positive. I still have 6 days till testing day what ever happens I'm still going to be happyClick to expand...
> 
> Good Luck Sandy, FXs, anymore symptoms? xClick to expand...

well I caved and did a test this am and got a bfn oh well af is still not schedualed to show her face till aug 7 so I'm still not losing hope. But this month I don't really have any symptoms not even cramps which start happening by now so not sure last month I had every symptom you could think of and this month not really anything swollen sore bb's for the last 2 wks and not much else. so we will see if she does show up I'm going to buy myself a fertility kit something that doesn't cost to much but is easy to use. I want the one that gives you smilely faces but I think it is really $ so not sure I will have to shop around and see whats out there.


----------



## ann89

Hello ladies! I had to go to the emergency room yesterday in the morning because I was having really bad pains in my back and then it went to my chest and I was short of breath. Dr.s couldn't find out what was wrong but they gave me some strong pain meds and I came home and slept all day. Thanks goodness I'm feeling better.. It hurt pretty bad.. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## butterworth

ann89 said:


> Hello ladies! I had to go to the emergency room yesterday in the morning because I was having really bad pains in my back and then it went to my chest and I was short of breath. Dr.s couldn't find out what was wrong but they gave me some strong pain meds and I came home and slept all day. Thanks goodness I'm feeling better.. It hurt pretty bad..
> 
> How is everyone doing?

I'm glad your feeling better. I'm doing ok just enjoying my last week off then monday back to the grind


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww Anna, glad you're feeling better! 

I'm just chilling around and having fun. Made a group for all of us! :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, fingers crossed for you. I'm trying on EPO next cycle. DH bought one today - I'm CD2 today and Natalie told you start it from CD1 till Ovulation.


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Sandy, fingers crossed for you. I'm trying on EPO next cycle. DH bought one today - I'm CD2 today and Natalie told you start it from CD1 till Ovulation.

You might be ok starting it today even though its cd2. I think I might try that but i'm not 100% sure on the day I ov every month I don't really test I just check my cm and notice the changes but not sure if that is 100% right all the time.


----------



## LaineB

FragileDoll said:


> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Using a opk for the first time this month and waiting to Ov! How is everyone today?! (love our new team name!!!!)
> 
> What brand are you using? I personally have never tried on OPKs or any other sort of BBT/Fertility charts. What CD are you today?
> 
> You can join the team thread - Yes - IT WILL HAPPEN! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

CD 12 today.... I got the wondofo brand opks. We are doing the sperm meets egg plan this time. BD on cd 8, 10, 12, and 13-16. Hopefully we are lucky this month! I'm so tired of all this waiting!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah - even I dont know when exactly I Ovulate. I do not use OPKs either so no idea - I just know by the feeling I get near Ovulation (Ov pain). So thinking even if I start today when am I going to stop taking it? :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Using a opk for the first time this month and waiting to Ov! How is everyone today?! (love our new team name!!!!)
> 
> What brand are you using? I personally have never tried on OPKs or any other sort of BBT/Fertility charts. What CD are you today?
> 
> You can join the team thread - Yes - IT WILL HAPPEN! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> CD 12 today.... I got the wondofo brand opks. We are doing the sperm meets egg plan this time. BD on cd 8, 10, 12, and 13-16. Hopefully we are lucky this month! I'm so tired of all this waiting!!!!Click to expand...

Wow that's heaps of BDing. I'm sure we don't get there enough we just BD 4 days around Ovulation. Fingers crossed for you, hun. 

Do you use any lubricant, just incase?


----------



## LaineB

I'm tired of all this sex! It's definatley become a chore! We are using preseed lubricant this time. It is supposed to help.... We shall see!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

I hear ya, hun. I'm in the same boat after 2-3 days of continuous :sex: and don't feel like doing anymore. :wacko:


----------



## FragileDoll

Morning ladies, how have you been?


----------



## LaineB

ann89 said:


> Hello ladies! I had to go to the emergency room yesterday in the morning because I was having really bad pains in my back and then it went to my chest and I was short of breath. Dr.s couldn't find out what was wrong but they gave me some strong pain meds and I came home and slept all day. Thanks goodness I'm feeling better.. It hurt pretty bad..
> 
> How is everyone doing?

How are you feeling today sweetie? Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## LaineB

I just got off of the phone with my grandmother.... She said my grandfather got lots of women pregnant besides her (with vitamins...HAHAHAHA) 

My grandmother has 10 children!!!

Mixture of brewer's yeast tablets and Wheat germ oil.... It helps stress, creates more energy and boosts fertility A LOT!!! 

She also wanted to pass along a message that came to her in a dream after my grandfathers passing that she now thinks was meant for me..... "Don't try to plan God's work, Work God's plan. 

I am truly inspired today....


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> I just got off of the phone with my grandmother.... She said my grandfather got lots of women pregnant besides her (with vitamins...HAHAHAHA)
> 
> My grandmother has 10 children!!!
> 
> Mixture of brewer's yeast tablets and Wheat germ oil.... It helps stress, creates more energy and boosts fertility A LOT!!!
> 
> She also wanted to pass along a message that came to her in a dream after my grandfathers passing that she now thinks was meant for me..... "Don't try to plan God's work, Work God's plan.
> 
> I am truly inspired today....

Inspired too - would run to the store to get some for sure!


----------



## Tilly87

Hi ladies, how are you all? any news? x


----------



## LaineB

Good morning friends!!! I'm still waiting to Ov. I still haven't gotten a + opk :/ I'm guessing I will Ov Sunday. Does anyone know how long before Ov it will show +?

Hey tilly!!! How are you??


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello Natalie and Laine. No updates than I'm waiting to Ov. :thumbup:


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies 
doing good today. Still waiting to see if af is coming or not no signs of anything yet so we will soon see 2 more days left till testing thanks to my ticker ana made for me I checked it today and that is what it said


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, fingers crossed for you hun. Hope this is your month. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all? any news? x

Natalie, I have a question regarding EPO. I'm CD4 today - AF getting lighter and will leave on sunday, hopefully. I was wondering if you could start taking EPO in between your cycle or more specifically after your menstrual cycle till Ovulation.

DH has my hands off the EPO tablets - he is paranoid and wants me to get all the info before actually start taking them. He fears it would cause some serious side effects if I do not use them properly. So what should I do? can I start taking them after my periods or wait till my next cycle?


----------



## ann89

So ladies I've stopped spotting completely yesterday! Yay! Hopefully it doesn't come back! I spotted for 30 days!!! Uhh


----------



## butterworth

ann89 said:


> So ladies I've stopped spotting completely yesterday! Yay! Hopefully it doesn't come back! I spotted for 30 days!!! Uhh

Yay for no more spotting gald to hear she is done


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how are you all? any news? x
> 
> Natalie, I have a question regarding EPO. I'm CD4 today - AF getting lighter and will leave on sunday, hopefully. I was wondering if you could start taking EPO in between your cycle or more specifically after your menstrual cycle till Ovulation.
> 
> DH has my hands off the EPO tablets - he is paranoid and wants me to get all the info before actually start taking them. He fears it would cause some serious side effects if I do not use them properly. So what should I do? can I start taking them after my periods or wait till my next cycle?Click to expand...

You can take up to 3000mg per day safely but not after ovulation as it causes uterine contractions, its recommended from day 1 but i think you will be fine to start taking it now as you ov in the middle of ur cycle x


----------



## Tilly87

ann89 said:


> So ladies I've stopped spotting completely yesterday! Yay! Hopefully it doesn't come back! I spotted for 30 days!!! Uhh

Thats great news hun, hope you get a proper AF soon x


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> So ladies I've stopped spotting completely yesterday! Yay! Hopefully it doesn't come back! I spotted for 30 days!!! Uhh

Yay - that's some great news, Anna. What's next?


----------



## Tilly87

LaineB said:


> Good morning friends!!! I'm still waiting to Ov. I still haven't gotten a + opk :/ I'm guessing I will Ov Sunday. Does anyone know how long before Ov it will show +?
> 
> Hey tilly!!! How are you??

your suppose to ov 12-36hrs after first positive, i think.

I'm good hun, how r u? wat cycle day are you on? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how are you all? any news? x
> 
> Natalie, I have a question regarding EPO. I'm CD4 today - AF getting lighter and will leave on sunday, hopefully. I was wondering if you could start taking EPO in between your cycle or more specifically after your menstrual cycle till Ovulation.
> 
> DH has my hands off the EPO tablets - he is paranoid and wants me to get all the info before actually start taking them. He fears it would cause some serious side effects if I do not use them properly. So what should I do? can I start taking them after my periods or wait till my next cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> You can take up to 3000mg per day safely but not after ovulation as it causes uterine contractions, its recommended from day 1 but i think you will be fine to start taking it now as you ov in the middle of ur cycle xClick to expand...

So that means I'm absolutely fine if I take it since my periods have stopped? and continue till the day I ov.


----------



## Tilly87

butterworth said:


> Hi ladies
> doing good today. Still waiting to see if af is coming or not no signs of anything yet so we will soon see 2 more days left till testing thanks to my ticker ana made for me I checked it today and that is what it said

Good luck hun, FXs for you x


----------



## FragileDoll

Laine, I wish I knew but never used OPKs in my life. But I know it's there cause I get Ovulation pain around CD13-15!


----------



## butterworth

Tilly87 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> doing good today. Still waiting to see if af is coming or not no signs of anything yet so we will soon see 2 more days left till testing thanks to my ticker ana made for me I checked it today and that is what it said
> 
> Good luck hun, FXs for you xClick to expand...

thanks I tested tues bfn but that may have been to early. we dtd alot this month so hoping we got the eggie this time. funny thing is I feel nothing not even af cramps that always start this week still have the swollen kinda sore bb's for the last 2 wks but that's it nothing else


----------



## ann89

FragileDoll said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies I've stopped spotting completely yesterday! Yay! Hopefully it doesn't come back! I spotted for 30 days!!! Uhh
> 
> Yay - that's some great news, Anna. What's next?Click to expand...

No I'll have to see what the dr. says on wednesday and what he wants to start me one :) I'm sure if I was spotting he'd have to fix that first. But since I'm not anymore I'm a step ahead.. soo yay! I'm hoping he'll put me on metformin and maybe clomid!


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> doing good today. Still waiting to see if af is coming or not no signs of anything yet so we will soon see 2 more days left till testing thanks to my ticker ana made for me I checked it today and that is what it said
> 
> Good luck hun, FXs for you xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks I tested tues bfn but that may have been to early. we dtd alot this month so hoping we got the eggie this time. funny thing is I feel nothing not even af cramps that always start this week still have the swollen kinda sore bb's for the last 2 wks but that's it nothing elseClick to expand...

Hope this is your month, hun!. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies I've stopped spotting completely yesterday! Yay! Hopefully it doesn't come back! I spotted for 30 days!!! Uhh
> 
> Yay - that's some great news, Anna. What's next?Click to expand...
> 
> No I'll have to see what the dr. says on wednesday and what he wants to start me one :) I'm sure if I was spotting he'd have to fix that first. But since I'm not anymore I'm a step ahead.. soo yay! I'm hoping he'll put me on metformin and maybe clomid!Click to expand...

Hope he put you on something so that you can finally focus on your goal and plan ahead! :thumbup:


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how are you all? any news? x
> 
> Natalie, I have a question regarding EPO. I'm CD4 today - AF getting lighter and will leave on sunday, hopefully. I was wondering if you could start taking EPO in between your cycle or more specifically after your menstrual cycle till Ovulation.
> 
> DH has my hands off the EPO tablets - he is paranoid and wants me to get all the info before actually start taking them. He fears it would cause some serious side effects if I do not use them properly. So what should I do? can I start taking them after my periods or wait till my next cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> You can take up to 3000mg per day safely but not after ovulation as it causes uterine contractions, its recommended from day 1 but i think you will be fine to start taking it now as you ov in the middle of ur cycle xClick to expand...
> 
> So that means I'm absolutely fine if I take it since my periods have stopped? and continue till the day I ov.Click to expand...

Yeh i think u will be fine just take the highest recommended dose of 3000mg until ov x


----------



## Tilly87

butterworth said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> doing good today. Still waiting to see if af is coming or not no signs of anything yet so we will soon see 2 more days left till testing thanks to my ticker ana made for me I checked it today and that is what it said
> 
> Good luck hun, FXs for you xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks I tested tues bfn but that may have been to early. we dtd alot this month so hoping we got the eggie this time. funny thing is I feel nothing not even af cramps that always start this week still have the swollen kinda sore bb's for the last 2 wks but that's it nothing elseClick to expand...

When is AF due? I got a BFN the day before i got my BFP and had heavy sore bbs since a few days after ov still got that now actually lol, had light cramps 2days on 8 and 9dpo, I hope this is it hun, still got my FXs x


----------



## butterworth

Tilly87 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> doing good today. Still waiting to see if af is coming or not no signs of anything yet so we will soon see 2 more days left till testing thanks to my ticker ana made for me I checked it today and that is what it said
> 
> Good luck hun, FXs for you xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks I tested tues bfn but that may have been to early. we dtd alot this month so hoping we got the eggie this time. funny thing is I feel nothing not even af cramps that always start this week still have the swollen kinda sore bb's for the last 2 wks but that's it nothing elseClick to expand...
> 
> When is AF due? I got a BFN the day before i got my BFP and had heavy sore bbs since a few days after ov still got that now actually lol, had light cramps 2days on 8 and 9dpo, I hope this is it hun, still got my FXs xClick to expand...

af is due tomorrow but she could also show up monday af was 3 days early last month. I have the same heavy sore bb's since around ov time too but no cramps that I can think of I was pretty busy painting and I have scoliosis so my back can be what bothers me more and even that doesn't hurt and I live with daily back pain with having scoliosis and all so not sure but I feel diff then all the months before in that I feel nothing no cramps no pms nothing


----------



## butterworth

I'm holding off till monday to test just incase she arrives tomorrow


----------



## LaineB

Good luck!!!! Fx for you! Im starting my 2ww and hoping for a quick painless wait! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## butterworth

I will Laine and fx for you too, stay busy so you don't think about it I did its just now the last few days that I'm going I wonder? I just feel nothing which it totally diff then the last 6 months I felt every symptom in the book and this month nothing.


----------



## FragileDoll

Fingers crossed for you Sandy and Laine you too. :dust:


----------



## LaineB

butterworth said:


> I will Laine and fx for you too, stay busy so you don't think about it I did its just now the last few days that I'm going I wonder? I just feel nothing which it totally diff then the last 6 months I felt every symptom in the book and this month nothing.

When I was preg last time I didn't have any symptoms at all before af was supposed to show.... it was exactly the same as pms. I wish ther was a for sure symptom!!!


----------



## Tilly87

Good luck Sandy i hope this is it for you x

Good luck Laine i hope you caught the eggy x


----------



## butterworth

sorry ladies no eggie caught this month af showed right after I had my bath 1 day early on to the next cycle of trying. 
Tilly how are you feeling? whens your dr appointment or have you had one yet hope you don't get any morng sickness that sucks my sister had it couldn't keep anything down unless she took her meds.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies, how are you all doing today?

Sandy, I'm sorry the witch caught you. Lets stay positive fir this month. Heaps of baby dust. :dust:


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Hello ladies, how are you all doing today?
> 
> Sandy, I'm sorry the witch caught you. Lets stay positive fir this month. Heaps of baby dust. :dust:

I was kinda sad but I'm ok now cd2 for me as of today waiting for af to pack her bags and start bd'ing again


----------



## FragileDoll

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, how are you all doing today?
> 
> Sandy, I'm sorry the witch caught you. Lets stay positive fir this month. Heaps of baby dust. :dust:
> 
> I was kinda sad but I'm ok now cd2 for me as of today waiting for af to pack her bags and start bd'ing againClick to expand...

Aww hun, I feel for you. :hugs::hugs:

Hope this is your cycle - sending lots of baby dust your way. :dust: 

Would you be trying anything different this cycle to aid in conception?


----------



## FragileDoll

How's everyone doing today? Any updates on the CDs/DPOs or doctor appointments?


----------



## Tilly87

butterworth said:


> sorry ladies no eggie caught this month af showed right after I had my bath 1 day early on to the next cycle of trying.
> Tilly how are you feeling? whens your dr appointment or have you had one yet hope you don't get any morng sickness that sucks my sister had it couldn't keep anything down unless she took her meds.

Sorry AF caught you hun it sounded like you had caught the egg this cycle, how long are your cycles? I had my 1st Dr appointment today and got my 1st midwife appointment on the 15th, no sickness yet FXs x

How is everyone feeling today? x


----------



## FragileDoll

From an old wives tale - I have heard if you don't get morning sickness then you're probably carrying a boy. But will know the gender later for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## LaineB

FragileDoll said:


> From an old wives tale - I have heard if you don't get morning sickness then you're probably carrying a boy. But will know the gender later for sure. :thumbup:

DS (Carson) blessed me with morning sickness from 10 dpo til 4 weeks post partum!!!!!


----------



## LaineB

butterworth said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, how are you all doing today?
> 
> Sandy, I'm sorry the witch caught you. Lets stay positive fir this month. Heaps of baby dust. :dust:
> 
> I was kinda sad but I'm ok now cd2 for me as of today waiting for af to pack her bags and start bd'ing againClick to expand...

Sorry Hun! Have some good BDing to make up for it! ;)


----------



## ann89

FragileDoll said:


> From an old wives tale - I have heard if you don't get morning sickness then you're probably carrying a boy. But will know the gender later for sure. :thumbup:

May be right... My sister had a boy and had NO morning sickness.. And I had a girl and had it through my whole prergnancy!


----------



## FragileDoll

How are you Laine?

Hey Anna, long time - how have you been?


----------



## butterworth

Tilly87 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> sorry ladies no eggie caught this month af showed right after I had my bath 1 day early on to the next cycle of trying.
> Tilly how are you feeling? whens your dr appointment or have you had one yet hope you don't get any morng sickness that sucks my sister had it couldn't keep anything down unless she took her meds.
> 
> Sorry AF caught you hun it sounded like you had caught the egg this cycle, how long are your cycles? I had my 1st Dr appointment today and got my 1st midwife appointment on the 15th, no sickness yet FXs x
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? xClick to expand...

hi ladies back to work today on my lunch break right now. My cycles still very they were 35 days for a while now its gone down to 31 days so not sure whats going on. Ana I don't know if I'll try anything diff I think I'll just have to bd more often. just waiting for af to stop so I can start right away.


----------



## FragileDoll

Make sure to BD every other day hun, hope you get your BFP this cycle! :dust:


----------



## LaineB

FragileDoll said:


> How are you Laine?
> 
> Hey Anna, long time - how have you been?

Good I guess.. I've been having strong Ov pain since sat afternoon. Idk it this is normal. Normally it's only for a few hours.... Anyone else have this?


----------



## Tilly87

Its still early days so will just have to wait and see.

How is everyone feeling?

Laine FXs you get your BFP.

Ann has your spotting still stopped? x


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Make sure to BD every other day hun, hope you get your BFP this cycle! :dust:

I will try to do that this month last month we were 2 days on 2 days off I thought that was enough but clearly it wasn't so i talked to hunny last night and he agreed every other day this month fx this works


----------



## FragileDoll

Laine - yes, I do get Ov pain right before Ov and on the Ov day as well. Sharp abdominal pains & backache. I think it's quite normal.


----------



## FragileDoll

Doing great, Natalie. Having lots of fun - I have just stopped thinking about TTC. How are you, hun?


----------



## FragileDoll

Sandy, I soooo agree with. We are doing the same for 2 months and just realized that it isnt enough to get the eggie. BDing every other day do the trick!


----------



## butterworth

if that doesn't work then I think I might try the vitamins Laine's grandmother told her about its all natural stuff so I like that about it. does it matter what time in your cycle you need to start them?


----------



## LaineB

butterworth said:


> if that doesn't work then I think I might try the vitamins Laine's grandmother told her about its all natural stuff so I like that about it. does it matter what time in your cycle you need to start them?

You can take them any time.


----------



## butterworth

I was just looking the vitamins up and I think I'm going to stop taking my prenatal vits and switch to these tabs instead. my prenatals have the highest dose of folic acid you should take in a synthetic form which is 1000mcg (400mcg is the recommended dose) plus lots of prepared food like cereal already have that in them now a days and if you eat lots of leafy greens you prob already get enough naturally. brewers yeast tabs have folic acid in them and I think wheat germ oil caps do too they also had vits and minerals my prenatal vit had on the label I'm just not sure on the strength of every thing but they seem like a more natural form of vit and mineral intake. I don't know what you ladies think but after reading what taking to much folic acid can do to you it kinda scared me.


----------



## butterworth

off to work, wishing everyone a happy day


----------



## FragileDoll

Good day to you, Sandy.

Hope everyone else is doing well. :thumbup:


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Doing great, Natalie. Having lots of fun - I have just stopped thinking about TTC. How are you, hun?

Thats good hun it may just happen sooner by puitting it to the back of your mind! I am good thanx but very tired at the mo x


----------



## ann89

I have news FINIALLY!! haha..

Went to the dr. today for my pcos and he's putting me on provera to induce my period and then clomid to help me ovulate!!! YAY! :) Today's has been a very good day!


----------



## butterworth

ann89 said:


> I have news FINIALLY!! haha..
> 
> Went to the dr. today for my pcos and he's putting me on provera to induce my period and then clomid to help me ovulate!!! YAY! :) Today's has been a very good day!

glad the hear that anna wonderful news


----------



## LaineB

ann89 said:


> I have news FINIALLY!! haha..
> 
> Went to the dr. today for my pcos and he's putting me on provera to induce my period and then clomid to help me ovulate!!! YAY! :) Today's has been a very good day!

This is great news!!!!!


----------



## ann89

Thanks everyone! I'm finially excited to be able to update you guys with something! Since it won't be just I'm not getting a period and spotting mess! I hope it works! I'm so excited! I took my first pill of provera today.. and 9 more days left of that and then to wait for my withdraw bleed and then ultrasound on cd 3 to make sure I don't have any huge cyts on my ovaries before I start clomid! Then I take clomid cd 5-9 and then on cd 13 I get another ultrasound to see if my follicules are growing and if their not then my dr. will up the dose of clomid next round! Uhh I'm so happy! :) Ooo and I'm starting out on 50mg first round of clomid.


----------



## babydust786

hi all,new here ttc for 8 years,always read forums over the yeras but now i had joined one,hope to have a lovely journey on herexxx


----------



## ann89

:hi: babydust!


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> I have news FINIALLY!! haha..
> 
> Went to the dr. today for my pcos and he's putting me on provera to induce my period and then clomid to help me ovulate!!! YAY! :) Today's has been a very good day!

Wow! that's great, Anna. YAY for you. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

babydust786 said:


> hi all,new here ttc for 8 years,always read forums over the yeras but now i had joined one,hope to have a lovely journey on herexxx

Hello there, hun. You can join us in the journey. Tell us a little about yourself. :hugs::hugs: Tons of baby dust you. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww Natalie, hope you feel better. :hugs::hugs:

How are you'll doing today?


----------



## butterworth

welcome babydust


----------



## FragileDoll

How's everyone today?


----------



## LaineB

Good ANA! how are you??

5 dpo today....no symptoms!!


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm great, Laine. Caught cold - it's raining since last night here. BTW - where were you didn't see ya on for a while.

Do you usually get symptoms before AF? If yes, then getting no symptoms is a good sign. :dust:


----------



## LaineB

I've been planning my baby boy's FOURTH birthday party! Hes been keeping me so busy! I never though finding a monster truck birthday party would be so hard to plan!! how has everyone been?? It would take me forever to read through the thread! LOL!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww - hope everything goes well. 

You dont have to read everything I'll summarize it up for you, we got one more BFP on our thread today. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LaineB

yayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! I love when we get one more!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah - we all are so excited. The thread flying with posts! :rofl:


----------



## Tilly87

Hey everyone how are you all feeling today?
Got my scan date this morning i'm set for the 30th sep! x


----------



## ann89

Tilly87 said:


> Hey everyone how are you all feeling today?
> Got my scan date this morning i'm set for the 30th sep! x

Yay! I hope we get to see a photo of the scan!


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya, ladies. Just got back from dinner with DH - had a busy day today. 

Natalie - good luck, hun!

How are you both?


----------



## Tilly87

I will definately post pictures lol.

What has everyone been up to? Hope everyone is well!

Ann glad your appointment went well and u've now got the news you were hoping for! x


----------



## FragileDoll

Ann, seems busy a lot. :blush: 

Nothing new in here - just woke up LOL.


----------



## ann89

Haha I am busy a lot.. And I've been trying to not stay on here as much.. because it seems to be consuming my life... and making me stress about ttc more.. :( So I've been just trying to stop by every now and then.


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww, hun. I understand - even I try to stay away but then I get bored and there''s no other way to keep me from the site. :shrug: I really want some other distractions rather than this - sometimes the things said here put me to an immense pressure and confusion. 

I hope all is well. :hugs:


----------



## ann89

Yep! Totally agree! I was so consumed with ttc that I wasn't doing laundry, dishes, and normal house things.. :/ And I was thinking that was a sign.. haha.


----------



## FragileDoll

Just woke up hun. Feeling better today - slept in 2 days lol.


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies just stopping in to say hello hope every one is having good morning. nothing new here started taking the vits Laine suggested but I'm not following the bottle directions just taking 1 of each not to overload my body I have gotten yeast infections before and brewers yeast can give you them too so I decided to take 1 tab and not the 5 tabs it suggested so we will see what happens


----------



## FragileDoll

Good morning ladies. Hope everyone is well! Can't wait for some good news - there's nothing new at my end!


----------



## FragileDoll

Good luck, Sandy. xx


----------



## LaineB

I had a nice temp jump at 11dpo today!! Fx!!

Butterworth, I don't take the recommended dosage either!! It's too many pills to take. Ive been taking my prenatal, 2 brewers yeast, and 2 wheat germ oil with breakfast. Hubby has been taking the full dosage. Hopefully it works!


----------



## FragileDoll

Fingers crossed for you Laine. :hugs:

Even I do not take too many pills - just taking my prenatal vitamins for now.


----------



## Tilly87

LaineB said:


> I had a nice temp jump at 11dpo today!! Fx!!
> 
> Butterworth, I don't take the recommended dosage either!! It's too many pills to take. Ive been taking my prenatal, 2 brewers yeast, and 2 wheat germ oil with breakfast. Hubby has been taking the full dosage. Hopefully it works!

Good Luck Laine, thats a brilliant sign! x


----------



## FragileDoll

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## butterworth

LaineB said:


> I had a nice temp jump at 11dpo today!! Fx!!
> 
> Butterworth, I don't take the recommended dosage either!! It's too many pills to take. Ive been taking my prenatal, 2 brewers yeast, and 2 wheat germ oil with breakfast. Hubby has been taking the full dosage. Hopefully it works!

fx for both of us


----------



## butterworth

well breaktime over back to work have a good day ladies


----------



## FragileDoll

Fingers crossed for all of us. :dust:

Have a good day, Sandy. :hugs:


----------



## ann89

I'm on day 7 of 10 for provera. Can't wait to finish them so it can finish my af and I can start clomid!


----------



## FragileDoll

3 more days to go, Ann. I'm entering my TWW tomorrow - but not convinced with the DTD schedule this cycle.


----------



## Tilly87

Good Luck ladies, I have my FXs for all of you getting those BFPs x


----------



## FragileDoll

Entered my TWW today - trying not to think of it.

Hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## butterworth

FragileDoll said:


> Entered my TWW today - trying not to think of it.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! :hugs:

fx for you ana, looks like lots of the ladies are going into the tww on the other thread. Keep yourself busy and don't go in the tww thread that will just drive you crazy. I stayed with our threads last month, reading about the tww stuff just made me symptom spot everything. 
Well I'm off to work see ya on my lunch break.


----------



## LaineB

Have a good day girls!


----------



## FragileDoll

Have a good day, Sandy. For sure, I won't that TWW section drive me nuts.

Hope you are well, Laine. :hugs:


----------



## LaineB

Bfn this morning... AGAIN. Seriously, it shouldn't take this long :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Laine :hugs: What DPO are you today? I see your ticker says you are 10DPO today - it's still early. Some :spermy: are late implanters.


----------



## LaineB

12 dpo. Idk why my ticker says 10!


----------



## butterworth

LaineB said:


> 12 dpo. Idk why my ticker says 10!

fx for ya Laine, your not out till af arrives


----------



## FragileDoll

Don't worry Laine - some :spermy: are late implanters. Fingers crossed for you, good luck! :dust:


----------



## LaineB

Thanks ana! I'm praying I still have a chance! I don't want to be broken hearted again!!


----------



## leanne1

I am new here. I would love some buddies. I have been ttc for about 6 months now. I desperately want to see a positive test this month.. My period is due tomorrow and I have been praying all day. I am so nervous, i spotted earlier in the month (not sure what day) I have never had any sort of spotting in my life til then! and think i may be having a few symptoms. Just trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## FragileDoll

LaineB said:


> Thanks ana! I'm praying I still have a chance! I don't want to be broken hearted again!!

I hear ya hun. Even I am looking forward for a :bfp: this month or else I would be devastated and give up on TTC. :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

leanne1 said:


> I am new here. I would love some buddies. I have been ttc for about 6 months now. I desperately want to see a positive test this month.. My period is due tomorrow and I have been praying all day. I am so nervous, i spotted earlier in the month (not sure what day) I have never had any sort of spotting in my life til then! and think i may be having a few symptoms. Just trying not to get my hopes up!

Welcome, hun. How are you? you can join us! Fingers crossed for you too. :dust:


----------



## Tilly87

Hi ladies, how is everyone? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Doing good, Natalie. Hope you are well - go to bed and have some rest. :hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

Good i'm glad, it won't be long until i am lol x


----------



## FragileDoll

So I have decided not to test and will just see what happens. I didn't even get any HPTs just yet.


----------



## ann89

Hello everyone! One more day of provera! And hopefully my af will show up soon! woo!


----------



## Tilly87

Thats a good idea Ana, having tests in the house is just to tempting x

Great news Ann, i hope AF shows up soon x

How is everyone else? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Ann, that's some great news. Fingers crossed for you this cycle! :hugs:

Natalie, yes and even a waste of money if you keep getting BFNs. I kinda get disappointed seeing BFNs so it's better to wait for the :witch: instead of POAS and get shattered. 

I'm doing good - didn't sleep since yesterday. Don't know why can't I sleep and oh I am feeling extremely fresh though. :shock: 

How have you been?


----------



## Tilly87

I agree, i always did them early and then was really dissapointed its definately better to wait. I'm keeping my FXs for your BFP this cycle! x

You should get some sleep hun, have a nap today if you get the chance x


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah will try and sleep in an hour or two. Hope you are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

I'm fine hun, off to the dentist this afternoon so that will be fun lol, hope you get some sleep x


----------



## ann89

Hello! Today is my last day of provera! Last time when I took it I started my af two days later.. So I hope it works the same.


----------



## Tilly87

ann89 said:


> Hello! Today is my last day of provera! Last time when I took it I started my af two days later.. So I hope it works the same.

I hope it happens fast for you hun, keep us updated! x


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope your AF starts soon so you can get down to some BDing. 

Just woke up ladies, feeling better. 

How was your appointment with the dentist, Natalie?


----------



## FragileDoll

Good morning, ladies. No symptoms for me - this sucks, oh well.


----------



## Tilly87

Don't read to much into the no symptoms hun, in my book its always a good sign!

App was just a check-up, my daughter had a very wobbly tooth so the dentist took it out (the 1st 1) and this morning the tooth fairy had been, so she is very impressed lol x


----------



## bubbamaking

hey ladies ill join you all ive been ttc for 17months with my husband we had a very early miscariage when we had been ttc for 5 months then nothing since i also miscaried twice when i was 18 first one i was 13 weeks so that was awful but im very happy at the moment feeling hopeful this momth used pree seed and im 11dpo have been getting vvv faint lines on internet cheapies so gunna keep testing and hopefully af wont show good luck all :) :) :)


----------



## ann89

Goodluck bubbamaking!!

Today was my last day of provera ladies! Now to wait for my af! So I can make an appointment for my ultrasound and start clomid!


----------



## FragileDoll

bubbamaking said:


> hey ladies ill join you all ive been ttc for 17months with my husband we had a very early miscariage when we had been ttc for 5 months then nothing since i also miscaried twice when i was 18 first one i was 13 weeks so that was awful but im very happy at the moment feeling hopeful this momth used pree seed and im 11dpo have been getting vvv faint lines on internet cheapies so gunna keep testing and hopefully af wont show good luck all :) :) :)

Heya, hun. You're most welcome! :hugs: What's your name?

:dust: :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Ann, BRING IT ON! Good luck - keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Just woke up after a 3 nap in 19 hours and yesterday 6 hours sleep in 49 hours - I'm going crazy and have no idea why the hell can't I sleep! I am already missing my sleep. :(

How are you all?


----------



## bubbamaking

FragileDoll said:


> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies ill join you all ive been ttc for 17months with my husband we had a very early miscariage when we had been ttc for 5 months then nothing since i also miscaried twice when i was 18 first one i was 13 weeks so that was awful but im very happy at the moment feeling hopeful this momth used pree seed and im 11dpo have been getting vvv faint lines on internet cheapies so gunna keep testing and hopefully af wont show good luck all :) :) :)
> 
> 
> Heya, hun. You're most welcome! :hugs: What's your name?
> 
> :dust: :dust :Click to expand...

Thanku my names sarah x:hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, Sarah. So do you use any kind of OPKs/BBTs or Fertility charts? I don't! :blush:


----------



## bubbamaking

Yes I've used all them this month I'm due wednesday so keeping fingers crossed its our 17 months trying so tried everything this month x


----------



## ann89

Today's my 2nd day off of provera.. now on to waiting for af to I can start clomid! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Fingers crossed for you both. I'm in the TWW not sure what DPO - 7 or 6 or 5DPO maybe lol. 

I think I Ov around CD14 or CD15 but my ticker says CD16. So not sure, I do not use OPKs. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Fingers crossed for you both. I'm in the TWW not sure what DPO - 7 or 6 or 5DPO maybe lol. 

I think I Ov around CD14 or CD15 but my ticker says CD16. So not sure, I do not use OPKs. :blush:


----------



## ann89

Wow this thread has been quite! And that's strange!! haha

Well I've started af.. and I"m now on cd 2.. ultrasound apt. tomorrow.. and then clomid started on cd 5! Wish me luck!


----------



## butterworth

good luck ann fx for you this cycle


----------



## LaineB

Good Luck Ann!!! hey everyone!


----------



## ann89

Thanks Ladies!

:babydust:
to you all!


----------



## butterworth

hey Laine how are things


----------



## FragileDoll

Some good news, Ann. :dust:

Laine, what about you you were testing right?

Heya, Sandy. :hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

Hey everyone, glad to hear AF has started Ann, good luck hun x

How is everyone feeling? x


----------



## butterworth

I'm good Tilly 
Thinking that I might be out this month we haven't been bd'ing as much as I think we should and I'm not keepimg track of anything this cycle so not sure if this is my month we will have to wait and see


----------



## Tilly87

butterworth said:


> I'm good Tilly
> Thinking that I might be out this month we haven't been bd'ing as much as I think we should and I'm not keepimg track of anything this cycle so not sure if this is my month we will have to wait and see

You never know hun the relaxed approach might work, i hope you do get your BFP x


----------



## ann89

Just got done at my ultrasound apt and everything looked good so I get to start clomid Friday!


----------



## Tilly87

ann89 said:


> Just got done at my ultrasound apt and everything looked good so I get to start clomid Friday!

So happy for you Ann, i hope you get your BFP soon x


----------



## ann89

Thanks!


----------



## FragileDoll

Glad to hear that, Ann.

Sandy, don't worry - I feel the same. :hugs:

Tilly, I am good just very tired for the last 3 days. How are you?


----------



## ann89

FragileDoll said:


> Glad to hear that, Ann.
> 
> Sandy, don't worry - I feel the same. :hugs:
> 
> Tilly, I am good just very tired for the last 3 days. How are you?

Hopefully you being tired is a sign!


----------



## Tilly87

I agree with Ann hun hopefull tiredness is a sign for you, i am ok today, symptoms seem to be easing a little x


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, sorry I haven't been around much. I am trying to keep myself busy with my games. I always enjoy playing games on my xbox as well as PC - makes me forget everything. 

How are you all?


----------



## FragileDoll

I hope so but I am having cramps on and off which is scaring the hell outta me that the :witch: is on her way. We can only hope.

Tilly, good to know it's easing off. :hugs:

Ann, tons of baby dust. :dust:


----------



## ann89

I'm on cd 6 here! And hubby just got back this morning from being deployed! Yay! Just in time for my first clomid cycle.


----------



## Tilly87

ann89 said:


> I'm on cd 6 here! And hubby just got back this morning from being deployed! Yay! Just in time for my first clomid cycle.

Great news hun, hopefully 1st time lucky, FXs for you hun x


----------



## butterworth

ann89 said:


> I'm on cd 6 here! And hubby just got back this morning from being deployed! Yay! Just in time for my first clomid cycle.

yay for sure bd lots and fx crossed for you ann


----------



## butterworth

sorry I havn't been around much have been fighting with DF this month I'm better now but thinking I'm out this month we haven't had much :sex: this month so hoping the few days we did were on the right days. I decided not to keep track of anything this month and seeing if that works for me trying to stay as stress free as I can


----------



## FragileDoll

Af caught me on Aug 02 after being two days late for my period which were due on the 31st. Oh well.


----------



## ann89

Hi, ladies I went to my scan and they said more then likely I'm not going to ovulate. So I call the dr. tomorrow and ask what the next step is.


----------



## FragileDoll

Ann, hope everything goes well.

I'm in the WTT until December now. :(


----------



## ann89

Well the dr. said I'll be taking 50mg again.. and I can start provera to induce af september 24th.. :(

Awww why are you in the wwt till December? :hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

Hi ladies, its been a while, how are you all doing? x


----------



## ann89

Good here. I believe I'm on day 8 of provera for my next cycle.


----------



## Tilly87

Good to hear, i hope the provera and clomid works this time for you Ann x
I have my 1st scan tomorrow so a bit nervous today x


----------



## ann89

I hope the scan goes well! I bet it's exciting!


----------



## Tilly87

Thanks, I am so nervous, hence the reason i'm on here so early lol. I will let you know how it goes when we get back, what day do you start clomid? x


----------



## Tilly87

Now 12wks2d due 11th April x


----------

